# What's In Your Pantry?



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

A-Z 

Applesauce

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Biscuits

C


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

*Cheese Squares 

D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*Dog Food

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Egg rolls*

*F*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

Fudge 

*G*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2019)

*Gherkins

H *


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Hummus *

*I *


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 1, 2019)

*Ink Pasta

J*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*Jars waiting to be filled with home made dill pickles*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2019)

Ketchup

*L*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

*Lemons*

*M*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 2, 2019)

Mint sauce


N


----------



## tinytn (Jul 2, 2019)

*Nutmeg 

O*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 2, 2019)

*Orange Juice

P*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 3, 2019)

Pigs Trotters

Q


----------



## toffee (Jul 3, 2019)

QUICHE

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)

Rotini

S


----------



## Meringue (Jul 3, 2019)

Salami


T


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2019)

*Teabags  

U*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 3, 2019)

*UTZ Chocolate

V*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 4, 2019)

Vodka    


W


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 4, 2019)

Water Crackers

X/Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2019)

Yellow Dishes

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

Zwieback

A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2019)

*Apple Peelings *

*B*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 5, 2019)

Butter

C


----------



## Kadee (Jul 5, 2019)

Cat food 
D


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 6, 2019)

Dry Dog Food

E


----------



## Meringue (Jul 6, 2019)

Eggs

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 6, 2019)

Fritz (Aussie salami or baloney)

G


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2019)

Greasy Burgers 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2019)

Hamburger Helper

I


----------



## Meringue (Jul 7, 2019)

Indian spices

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2019)

Japanese fish things

K


----------



## tinytn (Jul 7, 2019)

*Kentucky Blue grass  seeds 

L*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2019)

Lipton Tea

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 7, 2019)

Marshmallows

N


----------



## Meringue (Jul 7, 2019)

Nutmeg

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2019)

Oatmeal

P


----------



## Meringue (Jul 8, 2019)

Pumpkin seeds  

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2019)

Quahog Soup 

R


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2019)

*Round Up 

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2019)

Sweet Potatoes

T


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2019)

*Tater tots in the freezer*
U


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2019)

Unwashed Cabbage 

V


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

Vinegar

W


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)

Weiners

X or Y


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2019)

Yellow Bananas 

Z/A


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2019)

Allspice

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2019)

Bran Flakes

C


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2019)

*Corn Muffin mix

D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

Dog Treats

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Easter Eggs

F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2019)

Flat Pancakes 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2019)

Grape Juice

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Hamburger Buns

I


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 11, 2019)

Instant Noodles

K


----------



## Meringue (Jul 12, 2019)

Kale

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Light Bulbs

M


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2019)

Minced Cabbage 

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Nacho Chips

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 12, 2019)

Olives

P


----------



## Meringue (Jul 13, 2019)

Port wine

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Quick Oats

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)

Rice

S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

Salmon Spread 

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 13, 2019)

Tuna 

U


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2019)

Unusual Carrots 

V


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 14, 2019)

Viable Vegies

W


----------



## Meringue (Jul 14, 2019)

Wilted Cabbage


X/Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2019)

Xtra pie pans

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2019)

Yellow Corn Meal

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2019)

Almond Spread 

B


----------



## Meringue (Jul 16, 2019)

Bread crumbs

C


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2019)

Cheesy Crackers 

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 17, 2019)

Date Scones

E


----------



## Meringue (Jul 17, 2019)

Egg boxes

F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

Fishy Smell 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Grits

H


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2019)

hot cherry peppers

I


----------



## Meringue (Jul 17, 2019)

Irish whiskey 

J


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2019)

Jerk Sauce

K


----------



## Meringue (Jul 18, 2019)

Ketchup  

L


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2019)

Lemon Juice 

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)

Marshmallows

N


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2019)

Normal Noodles 

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Oatmeal (instant)

P


----------



## Meringue (Jul 21, 2019)

Pickled Onions

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2019)

Quick Porridge 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Relish

S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

Some Soup 

T


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2019)

Tiny Ants !

U


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2019)

Unusual Potatoes 

V


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 24, 2019)

*Vegetable Soup

W*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 26, 2019)

Wasabi

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2019)

Yellow Custard

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 26, 2019)

*Zinger candy bars

A*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

*Applesauce

B*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2019)

Butterscotch Pudding

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2019)

Cinnamon 

D


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2019)

dijon mustard

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2019)

Eggnog Reserves 

F


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2019)

fried onions in a can

G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2019)

Green Beans

H


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2019)

hash

I/J


----------



## Meringue (Jul 28, 2019)

Irish stew

J


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2019)

Jif Peanut Butter

K


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2019)

ketchup

L


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2019)

Lettuce Leftovers 

M


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2019)

malt balls

N


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2019)

Nice Biscuits 

O


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2019)

Oysters in a can.

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2019)

Popcorn

Q


----------



## tinytn (Jul 29, 2019)

Quiche ingredients

R


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2019)

Ravioli in a can

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 30, 2019)

Sausages

T


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2019)

tater tots

U/V


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2019)

Veal Sausages 

W


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2019)

Waffles

X/Y/Z


----------



## Meringue (Jul 30, 2019)

Yorkshire puddings
Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2019)

Apricots

B


----------



## debodun (Jul 31, 2019)

baked beans in a can

C


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2019)

Chip Butties 

D


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

*Dates [chopped]

E*


----------



## debodun (Jul 31, 2019)

eggplant

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2019)

Frying Pans

G


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

Grits

H


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2019)

horseradish

I/J


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2019)

Irish Whisky 

J


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2019)

jerky

K


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2019)

Kelloggs Corn Flakes

L


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2019)

Leftover Peas 

M


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2019)

mashed potato mix

N


----------



## tinytn (Aug 2, 2019)

Not much  

O


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*Onion Soup Mix

P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Peanut Butter

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Quick Oats

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 3, 2019)

Rolls for Lunch

S


----------



## Repondering (Aug 3, 2019)

Sunflower Oil

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2019)

Tuna

U


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2019)

Unwanted Caviar 

V


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 4, 2019)

Vanilla Flavoring

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2019)

*Wine

X*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2019)

Xerox paper

Y


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 5, 2019)

Yellow Food Colouring

Z


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2019)

Aubergine ends 

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 5, 2019)

Butter

C


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

Cheese Crackers

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2019)

_Doritos

E_


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 5, 2019)

eggplant

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 6, 2019)

Fritz

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)

Graham Crackers

H


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

Honey

I


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2019)

Iced Cakes

J


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2019)

Jam

K


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2019)

Kustard Pie 

L


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2019)

Lemon Extract

M


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2019)

Meringues 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2019)

*Nougats

O*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 8, 2019)

Oranges

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Parsnip

Q


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2019)

Quiche Leftovers 

R


----------



## Meringue (Aug 9, 2019)

Rice cakes


S


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 9, 2019)

Soup

T


----------



## Peachy (Aug 9, 2019)

Tapicoa

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 10, 2019)

Ugli Fruit

V


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 10, 2019)

Vanilla Beans

W


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2019)

Weak Teabags 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Apricots

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 11, 2019)

Blueberries

C


----------



## Kadee (Aug 11, 2019)

Currants 
D


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2019)

Dates

E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2019)

Extra Chocolate

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 12, 2019)

Fruit Juice

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2019)

*Garbanzo beans

H*


----------



## Kadee (Aug 12, 2019)

Hot chocolate drink sachets 
I


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2019)

Identical Bananas 

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 14, 2019)

Jelly Crystals

K


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2019)

Kippers

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 14, 2019)

Lettuce

M


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2019)

Mashed Potato Flakes
N


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 15, 2019)

New Potatoes

O


----------



## Meringue (Aug 15, 2019)

Oak smoked ham

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2019)

*Pretzels

Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)

Quinoa

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 16, 2019)

Rolo Chocolate

S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2019)

Sliced Bananas 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2019)

Toothpicks

U


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2019)

Unox Luncheon Meat 

V


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 17, 2019)

Vita Brits

W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Wafers

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2019)

Avocado Cubes 

B


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Bleached  Flour

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 18, 2019)

Carrots

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2019)

Donuts

E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2019)

Extra Cabbage

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 19, 2019)

Fruit Cereal

G


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 19, 2019)

Granola bars

H


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2019)

Hashed brown mix

I


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2019)

Icing Sugar 

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 20, 2019)

Junk Food....yum ☺

K


----------



## tinytn (Aug 20, 2019)

*Karo Syrup

L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2019)

Lemon Drinks

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 20, 2019)

Marshmallows

N


----------



## Meringue (Aug 21, 2019)

Nana bread

O


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

*Onion Soup Mix

P*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2019)

Offal 

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 21, 2019)

Pink Birthday Candles

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)

Quick Oats

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 22, 2019)

Ritz Crackers

S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*Spaghetti

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2019)

Tuna Fish

U


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2019)

Unusual Beans

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2019)

Vegetables

W


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2019)

Watercress Leftovers 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2019)

*X  
Yams

Z/A*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2019)

Average Carrots 

B


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2019)

*Beans

C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2019)

Cookies

D


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2019)

Dairy creamer

E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2019)

Edam Slices  

F


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 28, 2019)

*Frosted Flakes

G*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 28, 2019)

*Grits 

H*


----------



## Repondering (Aug 28, 2019)

_Hemp Protein Fiber  

I_


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2019)

Iced Cakes 

J


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2019)

Jalapeno Peppers

K


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2019)

Kelloggs Corn Flakes

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2019)

*Lemon curd

M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)

Marshmellows

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2019)

*Nutella

O*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 1, 2019)

Odd Herbs

P


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2019)

Peculiar Peas 

Q/R


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2019)

*Quince jam

R*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2019)

Rubbery Chicken 

S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2019)

*Saltine Crackers

T*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2019)

*Tabasco sauce

U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 3, 2019)

Unsalted Crackers

V


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2019)

Various Cereal  

W


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2019)

Wild Rice

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2019)

Asparagus Bits 

B


----------



## tinytn (Sep 5, 2019)

BLT Sandwiches

C


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 5, 2019)

*Canned beans

D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 5, 2019)

Dog Chow

E


----------



## Meringue (Sep 6, 2019)

Egg slicer

F


----------



## Repondering (Sep 6, 2019)

Fennel 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

Granola bars

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2019)

*Horseradish

I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)

Italian Dressings

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2019)

*Jam

K*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2019)

Kenyan Ketchup 

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2019)

*Lard

M*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 8, 2019)

Marzipan

N


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2019)

Nice Nuts

O


----------



## Meringue (Sep 8, 2019)

Organic onions

P


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2019)

*Pepper

Q/R*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2019)

Red Cabbage

S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2019)

*Salt*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2019)

*Tomato Ketchup 

U*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 10, 2019)

Upside Down Cake

V


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2019)

Various Potatoes 

W


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2019)

*Wooden shelves 

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2019)

*Yams

Z*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2019)

Zoo crackers

A


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2019)

Asian Noodles 

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2019)

*Bonbons

C*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 11, 2019)

Carrots

D


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2019)

Dates

C


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2019)

Chocolate Cake 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2019)

*Dill weed

E*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2019)

Extra Cheese

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2019)

Fetta Cheese

G


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2019)

Gorgonzola Slices 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2019)

*Hot cross buns

I*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 14, 2019)

*Ice Cream Cones

J*


----------



## Repondering (Sep 14, 2019)

Jalapeno peppers

K


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2019)

Kipper Leftovers 

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2019)

*Loose tea

M*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2019)

Marshmallows 

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 18, 2019)

New Potatoes

O


----------



## Sparky (Sep 19, 2019)

Orange Chocolate 

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 19, 2019)

Pizza

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 20, 2019)

Quinoa

R


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2019)

Rhubarb Cubes 

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2019)

*Succotash

T*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2019)

Tapioca 

U


----------



## Meringue (Sep 25, 2019)

Jerk chicken seasoning

K


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2019)

*Meringue:Your item should start with U

Utz Potato Chips

V*


----------



## Repondering (Sep 25, 2019)

*Vinaigrette Sauce 

W*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2019)

*Water [bottles]

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2019)

Aubergine Leftovers 

B


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2019)

Baked Beans

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 26, 2019)

Custard Powder

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2019)

*Dill Weed

E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2019)

E-cards

F


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2019)

??? ^
Flour Sacks 

G


----------



## Meringue (Sep 28, 2019)

Green tomatoes


H


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2019)

Hotpot 

I


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2019)

Ice Cream Cones

J


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2019)

Jug of Pickles 

K


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2019)

Kooked Ham

L


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2019)

lemon pepper

M


----------



## Inviable (Sep 30, 2019)

Mushrooms (canned)

N


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2019)

Nice Biscuits 

O


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2019)

Oatmeal Cookies

P


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2019)

Pickled Pickles 

Q/R


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2019)

*Quaker oats

R*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2019)

Relish

S


----------



## tinytn (Oct 2, 2019)

*Sandwich bags 

T*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2019)

Tuna Tins 

U


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 2, 2019)

UTZ Chocolate

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Vitamins

W


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

Wax Paper

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2019)

Almond Cake

B


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2019)

Brandy

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 3, 2019)

Cherries Glace

D


----------



## Meringue (Oct 3, 2019)

Dill

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2019)

*Eggplant

F*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2019)

Fishy Fingers 

G


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2019)

*Garlic Toast

H*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 4, 2019)

*Hot Sauce

I*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2019)

Icing Sugar 

J


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2019)

Jerky

K


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 5, 2019)

*Kraft Mac & Cheese

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2019)

*Lasagna noodles

M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Mars Bars

N


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2019)

New Cakes 

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2019)

*Onion Rings

P*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 6, 2019)

Pumpkin

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2019)

Quick Oats


R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2019)

Rhubarb Bits

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 7, 2019)

Squeaky Cheese....soft curd cheese made by local Dairy....and it really does squeak when you eat it

T


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2019)

Turtle Soup 

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2019)

*Used Sauerkraut

V*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2019)

Various Beans

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 10, 2019)

Watercress

X/Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2019)

Xtra Hot Sauce

Y


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2019)

Almond Slices 

B


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2019)

Banana pudding mix

C


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2019)

Cheese Cake 

D


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2019)

Dates

E


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2019)

Extra Carrots 

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2019)

*Falafel

G*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2019)

Granola

H


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2019)

Hard Cheese 

I


----------



## tinytn (Oct 17, 2019)

Iron vitamins 

J


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2019)

Jug of Beans 

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2019)

*Knishes

L*


----------



## Meringue (Oct 19, 2019)

Legumes


M


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2019)

Medium Potatoes

N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 19, 2019)

*Nuts in a netted bag

O*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2019)

Octopus in a wet bag 

P


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2019)

Panko

Q


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2019)

Quick Porridge 

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 21, 2019)

Rhubarb

S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2019)

Strawberry Jam

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2019)

*Tuna

U*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2019)

Umpteen Peas

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2019)

*Velveeta

W*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2019)

Wine Bottles 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2019)

*Apricots

B*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2019)

Bent Bananas 

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2019)

*Cumin

D*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2019)

Dented Donuts 

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2019)

*Endive

F*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2019)

*Fruit  [can]

G*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2019)

*Good home made jelly*
H


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 26, 2019)

Hot Sauce

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 27, 2019)

Italian Seasoning

J


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2019)

Japanese fish things 

K


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2019)

Kelp  (dried)

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2019)

Lima Beans

M


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2019)

Marshmallows

N


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

Nuts and nut butters

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2019)

*Olive Oil

P*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2019)

Pork Pies

Q/R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2019)

*Red Peppers  [jar]

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2019)

*Salsa

T*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

Tart fillings

U


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*Unsalted Nuts

V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 2, 2019)

Veggies Canned

W


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2019)

Wafers  (vanilla)

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2019)

Yams in cans

Z


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2019)

Z-shaped Bananas 

A


----------



## toffee (Nov 2, 2019)

anchovies

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2019)

*Bananas

C*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2019)

Cheese Cubes 

D


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2019)

Dried Dates

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2019)

_*Extra candy 

F*_


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 4, 2019)

Fudge

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2019)

*Graham crackers

H*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

Honey

I


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2019)

*Instant Oatmeal

J*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

Jam Sandwiches

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Kelloggs Rice Crispie Squares

L


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2019)

Lemon Juice

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2019)

Mashed potato seasonings  (Or mashed potato Mix !   )

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2019)

Napkins

O


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2019)

Orzo noodles

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Party Hats

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2019)

*Quinoa

R*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2019)

Rice Leftovers 

S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2019)

*Safflower 

T*


----------



## Meringue (Nov 8, 2019)

Turmeric  

U


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2019)

Utensils....   from past take-out meals.

V


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2019)

Vegan Things 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2019)

Waffle  Mix

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2019)

Yogurt Surprise 

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2019)

Alphabet Soup

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)

Beer Nuts

C


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2019)

Croissants

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)

Donuts

E


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2019)

Extra Spinach 

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2019)

French's  Mustard

G


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2019)

Gravy (mix or cans)

H


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2019)

Honey Grahams

I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Sparky said:


> Extra Spinach



(How much is the usual amount to have on hand, and how much would be considered "extra"  )

I
International Teas


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 12, 2019)

*Juice boxes

K*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Knox gelatin

L


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2019)

Kaila said:


> (How much is the usual amount to have on hand, and how much would be considered "extra"  )


_Not sure really but, Popeye always had plenty around... _

Long Beans 

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2019)

Mangos, dried

N


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2019)

Nectarine Leftovers 

O


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2019)

Old Mouse trap

P


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2019)

Sparky said:


> Nectarine Leftovers


Sparky, don't forget to eat up those leftovers, or put them into the fridge instead of leaving them in the pantry.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2019)

P  

Pantry shelves, of course!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2019)

*Poppy Seeds 

Q*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2019)

Quaint containers with quaint lids and quaint labels with quaint lettering and quaint pictures….
well, you get the drift.

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2019)

Raisins

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 14, 2019)

*Strawberry jam

T*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2019)

Tablecloth

U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2019)

Unwanted Escargot 

V


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2019)

Valuables hidden 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2019)

Whole Kernel Corn

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2019)

Xerox copies of old recipes, once thought I'd try but never did.

Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2019)

Yellow beans

Z


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2019)

Zebra hoof soup 

A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 17, 2019)

*All Spice

B*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Blended spice mixes

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 17, 2019)

*Celery Seed

D*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Donuts

E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2019)

Elbow Macaroni

F


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2019)

Flakes in boxes, that you mix with water, and it makes pretend mashed potato 
I'm not sure what they are made of, but I am pretty sure it's not potato, so they are staying in the box. 

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)

Graham Crackers

H


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2019)

Hand towels

I


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2019)

Ice-cream Wafers

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)

Jalapeno Peppers

K


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2019)

Kelloggs Corn Flakes

L


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2019)

Lightly salted nuts

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2019)

*Maraschino cherries

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Nacho Chips

O


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2019)

Old Sausages 

P


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Posters of foods and veggies

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Quick Oats

R


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Random required recipe ingredients

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Salad croutons

T


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Tamper=proof , sealed packages of foods

U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2019)

Umpteen Beans 

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 26, 2019)

Very Spicey Spices

W


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2019)

Weedy Lettuce 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Yellow beans

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 28, 2019)

Zillions of  Ghirardelli Peppermint Bark Minis

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Anchovies

B


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2019)

Bent Parsnips 

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Cauliflower

D


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2019)

Dried dates, for dessert

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)

Enormous Melons

F


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2019)

Fake Fish Fingers 

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2019)

*Garbanzo beans

H*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2019)

Healing Herbs

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Italian Recipes

J


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2019)

Jumbo Pies 

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2019)

*Kefir

L*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

Loose pages from an old cookbook

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Marshmallows

N


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

Nibble foods

O


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2019)

Octopus Leftovers 

P


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2019)

Peelings, in the Compost bucket.

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2019)

*Quahogs

R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Radishes

S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2019)

Shallow Pancakes 

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

Tuna in cans

U


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)

Uncle Ben's Rice

V


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2019)

Vintage Cake

W


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)

Water bottles

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Yellow Rice

Z


----------



## tinytn (Dec 3, 2019)

*ZIP ! Nadda thing! 

A*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2019)

Alphabet soup, in a can. 

Do they even make that any more?  It was way too salty, and this can would be decades old. Should I throw it out?  NO, I'll just keep it in the pantry, a bit longer, and decide what to do with it, at some later time.  

B


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2019)

Beetroot Soup 

C


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2019)

Crispy Crackers  (Well, they once were, when we put them in there.... now, not totally sure )

D


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2019)

Dairy Creamer

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)

Eggplant

F


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

Flat soda

G


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2019)

Gingerbread Men

H


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2019)

Hog balls

I


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

Illness potions or medicinal teas

J


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2019)

Jug of Lemonade 

K


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 6, 2019)

Kooky cans

L


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2019)

Lining for a thermos bottle, that the outer part was separated for cleaning,
and then, the 2 parts didn't get back together promptly    
If ever found, then the 2 parts could go back together and be usable, so we'll hang onto it, for a while more  ….(more years, that is)  

M


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2019)

Moonshine 

N


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2019)

Nasal, nostril spray...
even tho it should probably be in some other room, someone didn't know where to put it, so it landed here in the pantry

O


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2019)

*Oatmeal

P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2019)

Party Supplies

Q


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2019)

Quaint kitchen tools, no longer used or usable

R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2019)

Rhubarb Supply 

S


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2019)

Soap

T


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2019)

Tapioca 

U


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2019)

Ultra-strength Vitamin C
 lozenges

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2019)

*Velveeta

W*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 9, 2019)

Walnuts

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2019)

*Y* - Shaped cookie biscuits

Z ?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2019)

Zebra-flavored Donuts 

A


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2019)

All the canned foods for back-ups in a storm power outage

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)

Beer

C


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2019)

Crispy Chips 

D


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Dull edged can opener

E


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2019)

Eight-sided Cake 

F


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

Five boxes of noodles

G


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2019)

Green beans in cans.

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2019)

*Halvah

I*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

Ice cube trays, empty and not in use

J


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2019)

Jars of Jelly

K


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2019)

Key ingredients for favorite recipes

L


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)

Lemon Drops

M


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2019)

Mints

N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)

Noodles

O


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2019)

Old Fudge 

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2019)

*Paprika

Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

Quick Oats

R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2019)

Recycled Rhubarb

S


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Styrofoam cups


T


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2019)

*Tomato soup

U*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2019)

Unused kitchen gadgets

V


----------



## Repondering (Dec 15, 2019)

Very old spices

W


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Wax paper


X / Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)

X-tra Hot Peppers

Y


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2019)

Yam Cubes

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2019)

Applesauce

B


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2019)

Box of baggies

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

cans of soup

D


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2019)

Dented cans of soup

E


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2019)

Enchilada sauce

F


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Enchilada sauce


Why didn't I think of that?   Oh yeah, because I have never eaten an enchilada. Not sure I have even ever seen one. 

F

Flaked tuna (or is it FAKE tuna?  )

G


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2019)

Goulash Leftovers 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2019)

*Herbs

I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)

Interesting nicnaks

J


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

Jungle Juice 

K


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Key lime pie recipe

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2019)

*Lard

M*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 22, 2019)

*Miso paste

N*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2019)

Nuts and Things 

O


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Orange Pekoe Tea

P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)

*Party favors

Q/R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2019)

*Quinoa

R*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)

*Ravioli makings

S*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Sauces in Jars

T


----------



## Repondering (Dec 23, 2019)

*Tapioca

U*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

Upper shelf items, rarely if ever retrieved

V


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2019)

Various Crumbs 

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2019)

Waffle Iron

X


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2019)

Alfalfa Leftovers 

B


----------



## connect1 (Dec 25, 2019)

Brown sugar 


C


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 25, 2019)

Candles various

D


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 25, 2019)

Dates

E


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2019)

Excessive Nuts 

F


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2019)

Flours of various types

G


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2019)

Green Bananas 

H


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2019)

Hard Cider

I


----------



## Repondering (Dec 27, 2019)

Icing Sugar

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2019)

*Jello

K*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 28, 2019)

Kellogg's Corn Flakes

L


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2019)

Last bits in containers

M


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2019)

Medium Potatoes

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2020)

*Nescafé

O*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2020)

orange juicer, old plastic manual one

P


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2020)

Popcorn popper


----------



## Repondering (Jan 2, 2020)

*Quail Eggs 

R*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

Roasted Chestnuts

S


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

Stringy Salmon 

T


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

Tasty Tuna

edit: Tasteless tuna!  

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2020)

*Unopened cans

V*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2020)

Venezuelan Cheese 

W


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2020)

white beans
x/y/z/a


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

Arrowroot Biscuits 

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2020)

*Beans

C*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 6, 2020)

Crackers 

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2020)

Dates

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2020)

*Endive

F*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 6, 2020)

*Frosted Flakes

G*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 7, 2020)

Gritty Cheese 

H


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2020)

Handy meal ideas

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2020)

*Instant coffee

J*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 8, 2020)

Jar of jam


K


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2020)

Krunchy Kornflakes 

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2020)

*Lemon drops

M*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2020)

Marshmallows

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 9, 2020)

*Nutmeg

O*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2020)

Oreo's

P


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2020)

Peanut Pieces 

Q/R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2020)

*Quince marmalade

R*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

Real vanilla beans, or real extract

S


----------



## tinytn (Jan 10, 2020)

*Sugar and Flour 

T*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

Tea strainer, for loose tea leaves

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2020)

*Utensil organizer

V*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2020)

Various pea pods 

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2020)

*Wasabi

X*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2020)

Artificial Sugar 

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 12, 2020)

*Beef broth

C*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Chow Mein Noodles


D


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2020)

Dutch Cheese 

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2020)

Edamame  

F


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2020)

Flat crackers

G


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Granola


H


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2020)

Half a Potato 

I


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 14, 2020)

*Ice Cream Topping

J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 14, 2020)

*Jumbo cashews

K*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 15, 2020)

Kinked Spaghetti 

L


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2020)

Lopsided lasagna , dried sliced portions

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2020)

Macaroni

N


----------



## Repondering (Jan 15, 2020)

*Navy Beans

O*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2020)

Oblong noodles

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)

Peanut Butter

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 17, 2020)

Quinoa

R


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2020)

Ready-to-eat foods saved for power outages

S


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2020)

Salmon Spread 

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2020)

*Tequila

U*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2020)

Used Potholders

V


----------



## connect1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Vegetable soup cans


W


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2020)

Wire whisk

Y


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2020)

Yogurt Cartons 

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2020)

Zebra stripe designed fabric curtain, in front of open shelving

A


----------



## tinytn (Jan 18, 2020)

*A mouse! 

B*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2020)

*Basil

C*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2020)

Cauliflower Bits 

D


----------



## Meringue (Jan 20, 2020)

Dead flies


E


----------



## tinytn (Jan 20, 2020)

*Easter eggs left over from last year

F*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2020)

Flour Bags 

G


----------



## tinytn (Jan 20, 2020)

*Gunny Sacks

H*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 20, 2020)

Hot pepper sauce


I


----------



## Sparky (Jan 21, 2020)

Irresistible Snails 

J


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 21, 2020)

*Jello

K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2020)

*Ketchup

L*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 21, 2020)

Lima Beans

M


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2020)

More Mustard

N


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

New Bag of Cat food

O


----------



## tinytn (Jan 23, 2020)

*Old bags of Cat food 

P*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2020)

Potatoes

Q


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2020)

Quaker Oats

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

R..
Raisins

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 24, 2020)

*Slivered almonds

T*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

Tantalizing temptation?  (Such as, chocolate chips? )

U


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2020)

Uncooked Bananas 

V


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

Value Brand caviar

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 24, 2020)

*Walker's shortbread

X*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

X-tra coffee

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 24, 2020)

*Yellow cake mix

Z*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

zesty spices and flavoring extracts

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2020)

Applesauce

B


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2020)

Beetroot Leftovers 

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2020)

*Crumbs...

D*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

Dusty shelves....

E


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2020)

Emergency Éclairs

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2020)

*Falafel

G*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

Gasps at how old some of the items are.....

H


----------



## tinytn (Jan 27, 2020)

*Home made jams and jellies 

I*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

Irish Breakfast Tea Bags

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2020)

*Jelly beans

K*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2020)

Kipper Snacks

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 28, 2020)

Lemon Extract

M


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2020)

mint flavoring

N


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2020)

Nigerian Nuts 

O


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2020)

Omega 3 supplements  

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2020)

*Pop Tarts

Q*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2020)

Quail food

R


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2020)

Ratatouille

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2020)

*Salt

T*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2020)

Toasted Wheatgerm

U


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2020)

Undersized Sardines 

V


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2020)

V-8  Juice

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Wafer Vanilla Cookies

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2020)

Albanian Apples 

B


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2020)

Banana   Extract

C


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2020)

Cookies






D


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 3, 2020)

*Dried Cherries

E*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)

Empty shelf..

F


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 4, 2020)

Fruit Loops

G


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2020)

Green Things 

H


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2020)

Half-used, half-empty containers of "health" foods....

I


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2020)

Iodized salt
J


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 4, 2020)

Jello

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 4, 2020)

Ketchup

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)

Lemons

M


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2020)

Martians

Oops, no, those can't be Martians in there....must be :  *MASTER* *chefs*!


*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 4, 2020)

*Nabisco cookies

O*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 4, 2020)

Onion granules


P


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2020)

Potato chips

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 5, 2020)

Quinoa

R


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

Ragu sauce

S


----------



## Meringue (Feb 5, 2020)

Suet


T


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2020)

Tapioca pudding

U


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2020)

Undersized Beans 

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2020)

*Vegemite

W*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2020)

Wasted stuff, _Way_ past the date codes....

Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Yellow Beans

Z


----------



## Sparky (Feb 9, 2020)

Alternative Butter 

B


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2020)

Bread Sticks, dry ones

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 10, 2020)

Cherry Donuts

D


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 10, 2020)

Dark Chocolate

E


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

Egg Coloring Kit unused items

F


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2020)

Fig Newtons

G


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

Glove mitts, to use for removing hot pans from oven.

H


----------



## tinytn (Feb 10, 2020)

*Hot Dog Buns

I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2020)

*Italian bread

J*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

Jars of home-canned garden veggies

K


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 10, 2020)

*Ketchup

L*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

Landslide of old cookbooks, just about coming over the shelf edge.....

M


----------



## tinytn (Feb 10, 2020)

*Milk-bones for our neighbors dogs

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 11, 2020)

Nuts of Sorts

O


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 11, 2020)

Olive Oil

P


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2020)

Pickled Things 

Q/R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 11, 2020)

Q
*Raisins*
S


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 11, 2020)

*Shallots

T*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2020)

Tarts

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 12, 2020)

Unsalted crackers

V


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2020)

Very many odds and ends

W


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2020)

Waffle mix

xy


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2020)

Yellow Jello mix

Z/ A


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 12, 2020)

Zatarain's  Cornbread Mix

A


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2020)

Albanian Beefburgers 

B


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2020)

Brands no longer sold in stores 

C


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2020)

Coffee Dust 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2020)

*Dentyne gum

E*


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2020)

everything

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)

Fudge

G


----------



## Sparky (Feb 16, 2020)

Green Lettuce 

H


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2020)

Horseradish

I


----------



## tinytn (Feb 16, 2020)

*Irish stew mix

J*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2020)

Japanese fish fingers 

K


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2020)

Kept empty containers, for some possible future use

L


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2020)

Lumpy soup leftovers 

M


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2020)

macaroons

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 18, 2020)

*Naan

O*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2020)

Oreo cookies  (I wish...  )

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2020)

*Pam

Q*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 19, 2020)

Quince jelly


R


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 19, 2020)

Roasted peanuts

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2020)

*Sandwich bags

T*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2020)

Tuna Trifle 

U


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2020)

unsalted peanuts

V


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2020)

Very well-hidden treats

W


----------



## Repondering (Feb 21, 2020)

*Winter Squash

X/Y/Z *


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2020)

Apple Pies 

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2020)

*Biscuits

C*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2020)

Crunchy Biscuits 

D


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2020)

Dishes that are rarely if ever, used.

E


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 24, 2020)

Enriched flour

F


----------



## Meringue (Feb 24, 2020)

Fish stock


G


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2020)

Greek Yogurt 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2020)

*Halvah

I*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

Interesting unknown items....

J


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2020)

Just another carrot

K


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2020)

Kool aide empty packets in empty Kool aide boxes....  

L


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 25, 2020)

Lemon Juice

M


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2020)

Magnifying glass, to read the ingredient lists on some packages.

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2020)

*Nutmeg

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 26, 2020)

Olive Oil

P


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2020)

Parsnip Leftovers 

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (Feb 26, 2020)

*Quaker Oats

R*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2020)

Ripe and over-ripe....bananas

S


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2020)

Some Soup

T


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2020)

Tall narrow, broom closet

U


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 27, 2020)

Uncooked stuff

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 28, 2020)

*Veal cutlets

W*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2020)

Worn-out dishtowels

Y


----------



## tinytn (Feb 28, 2020)

*Yardstick..

Z/A*


----------



## Kadee (Feb 28, 2020)

Zero coke 
A


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2020)

Alligator soup 
 

B


----------



## Meringue (Feb 29, 2020)

Birds nest soup


C


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 29, 2020)

Cheeze-Its

D


----------



## Kaila (Feb 29, 2020)

Dull, old paint on walls and cabinets

E


----------



## Sparky (Feb 29, 2020)

Eel pie leftovers 

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Fudge Mixes

G


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2020)

Garlic Trifle 

H


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2020)

Hard candy

I


----------



## tinytn (Mar 4, 2020)

*Ink pens 

J*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2020)

Juice-filled Lozenges 

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 5, 2020)

Kelloggs Rice Crispy Squares

L


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2020)

Lima Beans

M


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2020)

muffins

N


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2020)

Nougat Squares 

O


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2020)

*Oatmeal

P*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2020)

Pickled Peppers 

Q


----------



## tinytn (Mar 6, 2020)

*Quaker Oats

R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Red Jelly Beans

S


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2020)

Salad dressing mix packets

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Turnip

U


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2020)

Umpteen Peas

V


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2020)

Valuable coupons, that are now past expiration dates 

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Walnuts

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2020)

*X-Lax 

Y*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2020)

Yo-yo  (What? Who left an old yo-yo in here?    )

Z/ A


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 7, 2020)

Zebra

A


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2020)

@Ruthanne  , there's a zebra _in your pantry?! _
How did it get there?   Is it eating all of the foods? Is there any giraffe in there too? 

Not sure what you should do about that! 

Meanwhile, I will continue this game.....
with *A*

Animal crackers  (Perhaps the zebra might like some?)

B


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 7, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @Ruthanne  , there's a zebra _in your pantry?! _
> How did it get there?   Is it eating all of the foods? Is there any giraffe in there too?
> 
> Not sure what you should do about that!
> ...


yes there's a zebra in my pantry and a giraffe too and they are eating all the food but that's okay there's plenty.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 7, 2020)

Bread Crumbs

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

Carrot Cake 

D


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2020)

Duck Bits 

E


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 8, 2020)

Elbow Macaroni

F


----------



## Sparky (Mar 9, 2020)

Fish Paste 

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2020)

*Garbanzo beans

H*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2020)

Hazelnut milk beverage

I


----------



## tinytn (Mar 9, 2020)

*Iron
J*


----------



## Kadee (Mar 9, 2020)

Jam  
K


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 10, 2020)

Kale Chips

L


----------



## Sparky (Mar 10, 2020)

Llamaburgers 

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2020)

*Mars bars

N*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2020)

Normal Carrots 

O


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 11, 2020)

*Onion Soup

P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2020)

*Pop Tarts

Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 12, 2020)

Quick Oats

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 12, 2020)

Radishes

S


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2020)

Squashed Potatoes 

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 12, 2020)

*Tapioca

U*


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2020)

Usual spices

V


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Kale Chips



I am very curious, so I have to interrupt the game briefly to ask, is there really such a thing?
I honestly have no idea.
(It's a good reply for this game, either way, but please put me out of my misery of endless curiosity on it.  )

V
Very rarely eaten Varieties of Vegetables in cans

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)

Wings


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2020)

@Kaila
_I'm not sure what Kale Chips are either, but these seem to be those.. 

_

Yellow Custard

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2020)

(Thanks, @Sparky ! Wow, those look like just kale leaves that are dried!  I have dried them, but then added them into soups or rice, didn't eat plain. )


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2020)

Arctic Roll 

B


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2020)

Bland bread

C


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2020)

Cold Cabbage 

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Dried Figs

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 29, 2020)

*Egg Noodles

F*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Fudge

E


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2020)

Eel Pie 

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2020)

*Fava beans

G*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 2, 2020)

Green Beans 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 2, 2020)

*Hot cross buns

I*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2020)

Iced Cakes 

J


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 3, 2020)

Jello

K


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2020)

Kraft Cheese 

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2020)

Lemons

M


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2020)

Missing Cakes 

N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 5, 2020)

*Nuts

O*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 5, 2020)

Oranges

P


----------



## Sparky (Apr 6, 2020)

Pre-squashed Tomatoes 

Q/R


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 6, 2020)

Quince Past

R


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)

Rice

S


----------



## Sparky (Apr 7, 2020)

Spinach Leftovers 

T


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2020)

Thyme

U


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)

Unopened cans

V


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2020)

Vegetable broth
W


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2020)

Washed Lettuce 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2020)

Yellow Rice

Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 9, 2020)

Aged Basmati Rice

B


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2020)

Beetroot Slices 

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 11, 2020)

Cucumber

D


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2020)

Desiccated  Coconut 

E


----------



## Prairie dog (Apr 12, 2020)

Eggs

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2020)

*Figs

G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 13, 2020)

Garbage Bags

H


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2020)

Horseradish Leftovers 

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 13, 2020)

*Iced doughnuts

J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)

Jujubes

K


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2020)

Kellogg's Variety 

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2020)

*Lima beans

M*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 16, 2020)

Macaroni

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)

napkins

o


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2020)

Orange Chocolate 

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 17, 2020)

*Plum sauce

Q*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2020)

Quaker oats

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 17, 2020)

*Rotini

S*


----------



## Lashann (Apr 17, 2020)

Soy sauce

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Turnip

U


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2020)

Unusual Lettuce 

V


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 18, 2020)

W


----------



## Sparky (Apr 19, 2020)

Watercress Leftovers 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2020)

Zagnut candy bars





A


----------



## Lashann (Apr 19, 2020)

*Almonds

B*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2020)

*Butter beans

C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)

Cabbage Rolls

D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2020)

*Dill Pickles

E*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2020)

Ends of Carrots 

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 20, 2020)

*Fava beans

G*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 21, 2020)

Green Bananas 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 21, 2020)

Honey

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 21, 2020)

*Indian spices

J*


----------



## Lashann (Apr 22, 2020)

*Jello

K*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2020)

Kiwifruit bits

L


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2020)

Lamb Seasoning

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 22, 2020)

*Marzipan

N*


----------



## Lashann (Apr 23, 2020)

*Nutella

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 23, 2020)

Olive Oil

P


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2020)

Pease Pudding 

Q/R


----------



## Lashann (Apr 23, 2020)

*Raisin Bran

S*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2020)

Sugar Cubes

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 24, 2020)

Treacle

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 24, 2020)

*Unopened cooky boxes

V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Veal recipes

W


----------



## tinytn (Apr 24, 2020)

*Wise Potato Chips

X/Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Xtra Hot Spices

Y


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2020)

Yakburgers 

Z/A


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Zoodles

A


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2020)

(dried)  Apricots

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Beer

C


----------



## Sparky (Apr 26, 2020)

Corned Beef 

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

Dried Apricots

E


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

Egg noodles 

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 28, 2020)

Fan

G


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 28, 2020)

Gatorade

H


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2020)

Haggis Bits 

I


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2020)

Ice cube trays for making frozen pop treats

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Jelly beans

K


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2020)

Krusty Bread 

L


----------



## mike4lorie (May 4, 2020)

Lima Beans

M


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2020)

Mini Cabbage 

N


----------



## peramangkelder (May 4, 2020)

Nutmeg

O


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2020)

Orzo Noodles

P


----------



## mike4lorie (May 5, 2020)

Prunes

Q


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2020)

Quail Quiche 

R


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Raisins

S


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2020)

Space on the shelves still?

This is a very large "community pantry!"    

T


----------



## Sparky (May 7, 2020)

Three Teabags 

U


----------



## Lashann (May 7, 2020)

*Unsalted peanuts

V*


----------



## Sparky (May 8, 2020)

Venezuelan Sausages 

W


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 8, 2020)

Wafers

X/Y/Z


----------



## Lashann (May 8, 2020)

*Yellow sugar

Z or A*


----------



## Sparky (May 9, 2020)

Apple Juice 

B


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2020)

Baked  Beans

C


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2020)

Cramped Quarters

D


----------



## mike4lorie (May 9, 2020)

Donuts

E


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2020)

Egg Salad

WHat?! Who left that here?

Into the frig, it goes!

F


----------



## tinytn (May 9, 2020)

*Fig Bars..

G*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Granola Bars

H


----------



## Lashann (May 11, 2020)

*Honey

I*


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2020)

Iced Oatmeal Cookies

J


----------



## Lashann (May 12, 2020)

*Juice

K*


----------



## Sparky (May 12, 2020)

Knotted Spaghetti 

L


----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2020)

*Lump Sugar

M*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

Mustard

N


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

Nuisance-shaped containers

  (ones that don't stack, or ones that take up too much space, etc)

O


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Nuisance-shaped containers
> 
> (ones that don't stack, or ones that take up too much space, etc)
> 
> O


I know the ones, Kaila, and if you're anything like myself, you have WAY too many!


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I know the ones, Kaila, and if you're anything like myself, you have WAY too many!


I had a feeling that _you would_ know exactly what I was talking about! 

O ?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I had a feeling that _you would_ know exactly what I was talking about!
> 
> O ?


Sure do, and all too well!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Ovation Dinner Mints

P


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

O
Omelet flavoring powder spices

P


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Plastic wrap

Q


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

Let's take turns. Oh, that _is what we are trying_ to do!    )


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

Quality Cake Mix (Is there such a thing? )

R


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Quality Cake Mix (Is there such a thing? )
> 
> R


Hmmm... maybe quality, but to me cake mix all tastes the same.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Red Rose Tea

S


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

Salamander Soup  (This is something that is probably in @Sparky's pantry)

T


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Salamander Soup  (This is something that is probably in @Sparky's pantry)
> 
> T


I've heard of a lot of different soups in my day, but never salamander! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Tetley Iced-tea

U


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

Oh, Aunt Marg, you haven't seen Sparky's pantry, or been to one of @Sparky  's Picnics, then...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Oh, Aunt Marg, you haven't seen Sparky's pantry, or been to one of @Sparky  's Picnics, then...


Reading between the lines on this, but I'm gathering there's a lot of... _unusual things_? _Odd things_?


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

U

Uneven tipsy shelves, built long ago, and warping with age and dry/damp conditions....

V


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Vacuum-packed pretzels

W


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

Wagon Wheel Cookies  (I made that up, but sounds good, doesn't it? )

X/ Y


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Wagon Wheel Cookies  (I made that up, but sounds good, doesn't it? )
> 
> X/ Y


OMG, I remember Wagon Wheels! Loves them as a kid!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Yellow plastic containers filled with... uhhh... some sort of mystery thing, No idea what it could be. 

Anyhow, Kaila, see you next week for super! It will be a casserole with a little bit of this, and a little bit of that in it! LOL!

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

Zebra Cookies  (I made these up too, but they would have chocolate and vanilla stripes!)

A


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Zebra Cookies  (I made these up too, but they would have chocolate and vanilla stripes!)
> 
> A


I remember a chocolate cookies just like them from Vortman's! You can get them in bulk! They have an almond flavour.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Apple Cider packets

B


----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2020)

*Butterscotch pudding

C*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Camomile tea

D


----------



## Lashann (May 12, 2020)

*Diet pop

E*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

Elastic Bands

F


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

Fancy Holiday Napkins

G


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2020)

Grape seed oil

H


----------



## peramangkelder (May 13, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Wagon Wheel Cookies  (I made that up, but sounds good, doesn't it? )
> 
> X/ Y


Would you believe @Kalia downunder in Australia we have Wagon Wheel biscuits which are 2 large round biscuits sandwiched together with raspberry/strawberry jam and marshmallow and the whole lot coated in chocolate.....mmmm!!!


----------



## peramangkelder (May 13, 2020)

Hot Sauce

I


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Would you believe @Kalia downunder in Australia we have Wagon Wheel biscuits



@peramangkelder 
Wow, that is surprising and fun to see!  Thank you!


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

Itzy-Bitzy Crackers  (I decided to make up some more items, that might exist someplace ! )

J


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2020)

Japanese Fish Sausages 

K


----------



## tinytn (May 14, 2020)

*Kingfish Japanese Sausages

L *


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Sparky said:


> Fish Sausages


See what I mean about things in Sparky'sPantry,  @Aunt Marg   ?  

K

Kept newspaper clippings that include recipes

L


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Lost pages from old cookbooks

M


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

Macaroni in a glass apothecary jar

N


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2020)

Notes of changes to make to recipes, to make them tastier

O


----------



## mike4lorie (May 15, 2020)

Oatmeal raisin cookies

P


----------



## Lashann (May 15, 2020)

*Pancake mix

Q*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)

Quinoa

R


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

RIce, of many varieties

S


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)

Sifto table salt in a box

T


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

Toaster  (Unplugged; rarely used any more)

U


----------



## Sparky (May 15, 2020)

Unusual chicken bits 

V


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)

ROFLMAO, Sparky! 

Vitamins

W


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

Water in Gallon Jugs, that the label says are "Real Spring Water"

X/ Y


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

Xpired chickpeas

Y


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2020)

Yak Milkshake 

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2020)

*Zingers

A*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

ZZ Top snacks! (If you've never heard of them before, it's okay, because neither have I)! LOL!

A


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

Alphagetti (we don't eat like that, but for game purpose it works)...

B


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2020)

*Basil

C*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

Chickpeas (canned)

D


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2020)

*Durum flour

E*


----------



## Lashann (May 17, 2020)

*Extra virgin olive oil

F*


----------



## Sparky (May 17, 2020)

Flat Pancakes 

G


----------



## RubyK (May 17, 2020)

Garlic 

H


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2020)

*Hot Sauce

I*


----------



## Lashann (May 17, 2020)

*Icing sugar

J*


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

Juicy Peaches

K


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

Kelloggs Corn Flakes!

L


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

Lasagna noodles, big and flat ones!

M


----------



## Pink Biz (May 17, 2020)

*Marjoram

N*


----------



## Lashann (May 18, 2020)

*Nutella

O*


----------



## Sparky (May 18, 2020)

Octopus Pâté 

P


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

Possum Pie  

Q


----------



## Sparky (May 19, 2020)

Quailburgers 

R


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

Roasted Reindeer stew?  

S


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2020)

*Succotash

T*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Tomatoes

U


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2020)

Unused Watercress 

V


----------



## Lashann (May 20, 2020)

*Vegetable soups

W*


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

Washing liquid  (back-ups for dishwashing)

X/ Y


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2020)

Yellow Cake mix

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2020)

Zwardfish Seasonings?  

A


----------



## Sparky (May 21, 2020)

Anchovy Spread 

B


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2020)

^^^^no, thank you! 

Blueberry Jam!  

C


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 21, 2020)

Crackers

D


----------



## Lashann (May 21, 2020)

*Devils chocolate cake mix

E*


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2020)

Evening snacks

F


----------



## Repondering (May 21, 2020)

*Fennel

G*


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2020)

ground Ginger

H


----------



## Citygirl (May 21, 2020)

*Hot Chocolate

I*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 22, 2020)

Instant Pudding Mix

J


----------



## Repondering (May 22, 2020)

*Jarlsberg cheese 

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Kellogg's Corn Flakes

L


----------



## Sparky (May 23, 2020)

Lemony Things 

M


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Middle-size bags of flour

N


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

noodles

o


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

oatmeal

p


----------



## peramangkelder (May 27, 2020)

Potatoes

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)

quacker oats

r


----------



## peramangkelder (May 27, 2020)

Red Kidney Beans

S


----------



## RubyK (May 27, 2020)

Softsoap

T


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2020)

Tapioca Leftovers 

U


----------



## Citygirl (May 28, 2020)

*Utz Potato Chips

V*


----------



## tinytn (May 28, 2020)

*Variety of everything,,

W*


----------



## RubyK (May 28, 2020)

Wheat Bread

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2020)

*Yellow cake mix

Z*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)

zucchini dip

a


----------



## Mary1949 (May 29, 2020)

Aubergine

B


----------



## Pink Biz (May 30, 2020)

*Bread

C*


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

coriander  

D


----------



## peramangkelder (May 31, 2020)

Diced Tomatoes

E


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

every pan in the house

f


----------



## Sparky (May 31, 2020)

Funny Cakes

G


----------



## Citygirl (May 31, 2020)

*Granola Bars

H*


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2020)

Homeopathic somethings

I


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

Italian Bread

j


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 2, 2020)

Junket Tablets

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

kellogg's rice crispy squares

l


----------



## Lashann (Jun 2, 2020)

*Large food storage containers

M*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

marshmallows

n


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2020)

Nuts

O


----------



## Sparky (Jun 3, 2020)

Oval Eggs 

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 4, 2020)

Potatoes

Q


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2020)

Quart of Prune Juice

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 5, 2020)

Rice

s


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)

sesame oil

t


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 5, 2020)

Tomato Sauce

U


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2020)

Ugly brand wrappers, on some items there now....   

V


----------



## Ceege (Jun 5, 2020)

Venison Seasoning

W


----------



## Lashann (Jun 6, 2020)

*Worcestershire sauce

X/Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)

xerox ink

y


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Yellow cake mix (xerox ink??...LOL)

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2020)

*Zingers jumbo pack

A*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Apple Jacks

B


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2020)

Black beans, in a can

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 8, 2020)

Cereal

D


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Drugs,  Legal OTC ones, of course!  

E


----------



## Lashann (Jun 8, 2020)

*Elbow macaroni

F*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Fixin's for an original meal, of some unknown sort!

G


----------



## Repondering (Jun 8, 2020)

Ground hemp seed.

H


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Hastily unbagged and stacked, randomly mixed-up, disorganized grocery items 

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2020)

*Iodized salt

J*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 9, 2020)

*Jelly

K*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 10, 2020)

Ketchup

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2020)

*Lasagna noodles

M*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

Mystery Jar of some dried flakes of some Veggie???

N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)

Noodles

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 11, 2020)

Olives

P


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

Pint jars of...…    
might be applesauce....or pear juice, I cant quite remember now.... 

Q


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)

Quaker oats

R


----------



## Repondering (Jun 11, 2020)

Rutabagas 

S


----------



## Lashann (Jun 12, 2020)

*Sea salt

T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

tea bags

u


----------



## Sparky (Jun 14, 2020)

Ugandan Peas 

V


----------



## Repondering (Jun 14, 2020)

Vanilla extract

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 15, 2020)

Weetbix

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2020)

Yams in Cans

Z


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 18, 2020)

Zucchini

A


----------



## Lashann (Jun 18, 2020)

*Applesauce

B*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2020)

Bread _*Sticks*_?

C


----------



## Repondering (Jun 18, 2020)

Cardamom 

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2020)

Dates

E


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2020)

Empty Egg boxes....

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 19, 2020)

Fruit Canned

G


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2020)

grocery shopping bags

H


----------



## Ceege (Jun 19, 2020)

Honey

I


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2020)

Ingredients

J


----------



## Repondering (Jun 19, 2020)

Jicama 

K


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2020)

Kippers

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 20, 2020)

Liquorice Allsorts

M


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

Mandatory daily vitamins    

N


----------



## Repondering (Jun 20, 2020)

Nutmeg

O


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2020)

Onions

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2020)

Paprika

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2020)

Quiet Rice Krispies 

R


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

Raucous Rice mixtures

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 21, 2020)

Seed Mustard

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2020)

Tangerines

U


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2020)

Uncle Ben's rice

V


----------



## tinytn (Jun 22, 2020)

*Various  Spices

W*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 22, 2020)

Wafers

X


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

Y

Yukon Gold Potatoes

Z


----------



## Sparky (Jun 23, 2020)

Z-shaped Bananas 

A


----------



## tinytn (Jun 23, 2020)

*American Cheese

B*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2020)

Buffaloburgers 

C


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

Crepe making supplies

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 24, 2020)

Dog Food

E


----------



## joybelle (Jun 24, 2020)

Egg Noodles


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

F

fish canned

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)

Grape Seeds

H


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2020)

Honey crackers

I


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 26, 2020)

Iced Coffee Essence....just add some to cold milk 

J


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 26, 2020)

Jars of nuts

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2020)

Kellogg's  cereal

L


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

Low-Light bulb

M


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 26, 2020)

*Marshmallow topping

N*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 26, 2020)

Nuggets....Chicken

O


----------



## joybelle (Jun 26, 2020)

Oysters in a tin

P


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

Pickled Peppers

Q


----------



## joybelle (Jun 26, 2020)

Queen's vanilla essence


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

radio ..... transistor or battery....for use if power goes out.....

(a few odd items are kept handy in the pantry  )

S


----------



## joybelle (Jun 26, 2020)

Semolina

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 28, 2020)

Tapioca

U


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

Unused pans

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2020)

*Vlasic pickles

W*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 29, 2020)

Washing Up Detergent

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2020)

Yam Soup 

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2020)

Zalad Drezzing

A


----------



## Repondering (Jun 30, 2020)

*Aluminum Foil

B*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2020)

Banana Peppers

C


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2020)

Cake Crumbs 

D


----------



## Lashann (Jul 2, 2020)

*Dessicated Coconut

E*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2020)

Easter Eggs

F


----------



## Lashann (Jul 2, 2020)

*Family sized box of cereal

G*


----------



## Repondering (Jul 2, 2020)

*"Gold Medal" flour

H*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

Honey buns

I


----------



## Lashann (Jul 6, 2020)

*Instructions for the new griddle

J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 6, 2020)

jalapeno spices

k


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2020)

Korean Carrots 

L


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2020)

Leaky Soymilk container

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)

milk powder

n


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2020)

Nuts with and without shells 

O


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2020)

Order of boxed items, Organized on shelves, by size and height;
and,
Order of other random food items, by alphabetical.

(no, in case you wonder, my pantry is NOT like that!   )

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2020)

Pickles

Q


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2020)

Quick printed labels, for shelves  (see above post, if interested  )

R


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2020)

Rhubarb Pie

S


----------



## Repondering (Jul 8, 2020)

*Superfine Sugar

T*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2020)

*Tiny tot taters in the freezer,,

U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)

uncooked pasta

v


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2020)

Very small peas 

W


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2020)

*White Onions
X/Y*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2020)

Yellow Jello

Z/ A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2020)

*Animal crackers for dogs.

B*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2020)

Bite-size dried fruits

C


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2020)

chick peas

D


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2020)

dozen donuts

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2020)

Eight Eggs 

F


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2020)

*Fig pieces

G*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 10, 2020)

*Gingerale

H*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Hand-picked berries in a basket

I


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2020)

*Iron tablets 

J*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

(Don't chew those; they might break teeth, @tinytn    ^^^   )

Jane's mittens, she forgot and left here, last winter...

K


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2020)

Kup kakes  

L


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

tinytn said:


> Kup kakes


And Kookies, too?  

L
Leftover Halloween candy

M


----------



## joybelle (Jul 10, 2020)

Miso soup

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

nacho chips

o


----------



## Lashann (Jul 11, 2020)

*Oatmeal

P*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Potatoes (canned)


Q/R


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2020)

quick rice

r


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2020)

*Raisins

S*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2020)

*Sardines

T*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2020)

Tarragon

U


----------



## joybelle (Jul 11, 2020)

Unbleached flour

V/W


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2020)

Very spicy breadcrumbs

W


----------



## joybelle (Jul 11, 2020)

Water chestnuts

X/Y/Z


----------



## Lashann (Jul 12, 2020)

*Yellow sugar

Z/A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2020)

zucchini's

A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 12, 2020)

Apples

B


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 12, 2020)

Cumin

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2020)

Dried herbs

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2020)

Egyptian Carrots 

F


----------



## Lashann (Jul 12, 2020)

*Fine breadcrumbs

G*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 12, 2020)

*Ground Coffee

H*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2020)

hazelnut milk

I


----------



## Meringue (Jul 13, 2020)

Almonds


B


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2020)

Bristle Veggie Brush

C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2020)

*Coconut

D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)

Dried Dates

E


----------



## Lashann (Jul 15, 2020)

*Extra boxes of cereal

F*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2020)

fewer things than yesterday...

g


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2020)

Genuine Potatoes 

H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 15, 2020)

*HiHo Crackers

I*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2020)

Instant Mash

J


----------



## Lashann (Jul 16, 2020)

*Juice

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 16, 2020)

krispie squares

l


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2020)

*Lipton Tea

M*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 17, 2020)

*Macaroni*

N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 17, 2020)

Nabisco cookies

O


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2020)

Oriental Cheese 

P


----------



## Lashann (Jul 18, 2020)

*Parchment paper

Q*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2020)

Quick snack items

R


----------



## connect1 (Jul 18, 2020)

Rigatoni pasta


S


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)

strawberry jello mix

t


----------



## Lashann (Jul 19, 2020)

*Tea biscuits

U*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2020)

Unopened Sardines 

V


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2020)

Vitamins in Foods Chart

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2020)

walnuts

x


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2020)

Albanian Beans 

B


----------



## Lashann (Jul 21, 2020)

*Basmati rice

C*


----------



## Repondering (Jul 21, 2020)

*Coriander 

D*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 21, 2020)

Dark Chocolate

E


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2020)

Empty reusable cartons

F


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2020)

Frijoles
G


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2020)

* Guacamole 

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2020)

*Horseradish

I*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 24, 2020)

*Italian salad dressing

J*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)

Jam

K


----------



## Treacle (Jul 24, 2020)

Kikkoman's Soy Sauce

L


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2020)

Leftover Watercress 

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 24, 2020)

Marmalade

N


----------



## Kaila (Jul 24, 2020)

New packaging of old products

O


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)

Oats

P


----------



## Treacle (Jul 25, 2020)

Peanuts

Q


----------



## Lashann (Jul 25, 2020)

*Quinoa

R*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 25, 2020)

Red wine vinegar


----------



## Lashann (Jul 25, 2020)

*Sea salt

T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)

tea bags

u


----------



## Treacle (Jul 28, 2020)

Uncooked pasta

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 28, 2020)

Venison

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 28, 2020)

*Water crackers

X*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2020)

Yellow "wax" beans

Z/ A


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2020)

Arrowroot

B


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2020)

Boxes of noodles

C


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2020)

Celery Salt


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2020)

D
Dried fruit

E


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2020)

Evaporated milk

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 28, 2020)

*Fennel seed

G*


----------



## Treacle (Jul 29, 2020)

Garlic granules

H


----------



## joybelle (Jul 29, 2020)

Honey

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2020)

*Indian curry

J*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 31, 2020)

Jelly Crystals

K


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2020)

Kipper snacks

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 31, 2020)

lima beans

m


----------



## Treacle (Jul 31, 2020)

Mustard seeds

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 31, 2020)

Nesquik

O


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2020)

Orange Chocolate 

P


----------



## Lashann (Aug 2, 2020)

*Parsley

Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2020)

quick oats

r


----------



## joybelle (Aug 2, 2020)

Risini

S


----------



## Lashann (Aug 3, 2020)

*Spagettini

T*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2020)

Toast Leftovers 

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)

used vegies

v


----------



## Lashann (Aug 5, 2020)

*Vegetable bin

W*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)

washcloths

x


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 6, 2020)

Yellow Cake Mix

Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 7, 2020)

ziploc bags

a


----------



## Lashann (Aug 7, 2020)

*Agave syrup

B*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2020)

beets in  can

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2020)

*Corn niblets

D*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2020)

Date nut cookies

E


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 7, 2020)

eggs dipped in chocolate

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2020)

*Fava beans

G*


----------



## Treacle (Aug 8, 2020)

Ginger spice

H


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2020)

Half pares (canned)

I


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2020)

Ice Cream Cones

J


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2020)

*Jello

K*


----------



## Ceege (Aug 9, 2020)

Ketchup 

L


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

Long life milk

M


----------



## Lashann (Aug 9, 2020)

*Milk chocolate

N*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 9, 2020)

Nougat

O


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

Orange Marmalade

P


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2020)

pancake syrup

Q


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

Quince Jelly

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2020)

*Raspberry jam

S*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

Sliced tinned pineapple


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2020)

*Thyme

U*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 12, 2020)

*Unbleached flour

V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 12, 2020)

veggies canned

w


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2020)

Watercress Leftovers 

X/Y


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2020)

Yams

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2020)

Assorted Beans 

B


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 15, 2020)

Black pepper

C


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2020)

*Crackers

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2020)

*Dates

E*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 17, 2020)

Egg Noodles

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)

funnel cake

g


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2020)

*Graham crackers

H*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 17, 2020)

*Honey

I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

italian dressings

j


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2020)

Jelly

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2020)

*Krispy Kreme

L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)

linguini pasta

m


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2020)

Melon Bits 

N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2020)

Noodles

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)

oatmeal

p


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2020)

Potatoes

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2020)

Quaker Oats  cereal

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)

red containers

s


----------



## Treacle (Aug 21, 2020)

sugar lumps

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 21, 2020)

Tea

U


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2020)

Unbaked cake

V


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2020)

*Vinegar

W*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 23, 2020)

Wine....for cooking of course

X/Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)

yellow icing

z


----------



## Lashann (Aug 26, 2020)

*No Z

Arrowroot cookies
B*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2020)

Bread  Crumbs

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 27, 2020)

Cucumbers

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 27, 2020)

dried spices

e


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2020)

F


----------



## Lashann (Aug 27, 2020)

*Food chopper

G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2020)

*Gingersnaps

H*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2020)

*Hot Chocolate

I*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 27, 2020)

Iodized salt

J


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2020)

Juice

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)

kelloggs cereals

l


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 28, 2020)

Ice Pops

J


----------



## Lashann (Aug 28, 2020)

*Jelly jars

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)

knicker bars

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 29, 2020)

Lemon Curd

M


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 29, 2020)

Marshmallows

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2020)

*Nutella

O*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2020)

Orange extract

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)

pepper

q


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 31, 2020)

Quince

R


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2020)

Red Cabbage 

S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2020)

*Spaghetti Noodles

T*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2020)

Three Teabags 

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

uncooked sauces

v


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2020)

*Vinegar

W*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 9, 2020)

White Vinegar

V


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2020)

*Vanilla Extract

W*


----------



## Lashann (Sep 9, 2020)

*Wafers

X or Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2020)

*Xoi

Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)

yellow beans

z


----------



## Kaila (Sep 12, 2020)

Zany recipe ideas, never once used.

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2020)

*Artichoke hearts

B*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 12, 2020)

brown rice

c


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 13, 2020)

Cereal

D


----------



## Treacle (Sep 13, 2020)

Doughnuts

E


----------



## Lashann (Sep 13, 2020)

*Elbow macaroni

F*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

Fennel

G


----------



## Treacle (Sep 14, 2020)

Ginger

H


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2020)

Hamburger Leftovers 

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2020)

*Italian bread

J*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2020)

jelly beans

k


----------



## Treacle (Sep 15, 2020)

Kidney Beans

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)

lima beans

m


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 15, 2020)

Marmalade

N


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2020)

Nougat Lumps 

O


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2020)

Old Mill flour

P


----------



## Treacle (Sep 16, 2020)

Pasta

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 16, 2020)

Quinces

R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2020)

Rotini

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 17, 2020)

Sardines

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2020)

*Twinkies

U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 17, 2020)

unchopped onions

v


----------



## Treacle (Sep 18, 2020)

Vinegar

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 18, 2020)

Winkles

XYZ


----------



## Treacle (Sep 23, 2020)

Yams

Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 25, 2020)

Apples

B


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2020)

Barley Sugar

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 27, 2020)

Cracker Biscuits

D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2020)

Dates

E


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2020)

*Evaporated Milk

F*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2020)

Flour

G


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2020)

Grape-flavored lozenges

H


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2020)

Half pears (canned) 

I


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2020)

Ice cube trays, not in use

J


----------



## Treacle (Oct 4, 2020)

Jerky 

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)

kelloggs cereal

l


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2020)

Lightly salted nuts

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)

mushrooms

n


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2020)

Noodles

O


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2020)

Organized items on shelves in categories and shapes, and size order
 

P


----------



## Treacle (Oct 5, 2020)

Pasta

Q


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2020)

Quick meal ingredients

R


----------



## Repondering (Oct 5, 2020)

Rye flour

S


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 5, 2020)

Sugar substitute

T


----------



## needshave (Oct 5, 2020)

Tea Bags

U


----------



## needshave (Oct 5, 2020)

Unsalted Peanuts

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2020)

vicks lozenges

w


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 6, 2020)

Wine

XYZ


----------



## needshave (Oct 6, 2020)

Xanthan gum

y


----------



## needshave (Oct 6, 2020)

Yellow Corn

Z


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2020)

*Ziti Noodles

A*


----------



## needshave (Oct 6, 2020)

Apple Sauce

B


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2020)

Biggish Potatoes 

C


----------



## Treacle (Oct 7, 2020)

Carrots

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 8, 2020)

Dark Chocolate

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)

eclairs

f


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2020)

Fish Sandwiches 

G


----------



## Treacle (Oct 9, 2020)

Ginger

H


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2020)

Sparky said:


> Fish Sandwiches



(Just a gentle reminder:  Don't leave them in there to long!  )


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2020)

Half a Loaf 

I


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2020)

*Instant coffee

J*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2020)

Jars of Mayo

K


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 9, 2020)

*Ketchup

L*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2020)

Large Cake

M


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 10, 2020)

Maple syrup

N


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2020)

Normal Cheese 

O


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2020)

Oblong cheese Log

P


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2020)

Pineapple Bits

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2020)

Quintz lozenges, or Quince tea?  

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 12, 2020)

*Raisins

S*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 13, 2020)

Sentimental Sugar canister, and Cookie canisters, no longer in use.....

T


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2020)

Turtle soup leftovers 

U


----------



## Kaila (Oct 13, 2020)

Unopened bags of Halloween candies from last year?    

V


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2020)

Vinegar

W


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 13, 2020)

Walnuts

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2020)

Yellow rice

Z/ A


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 14, 2020)

Zucchini 

A


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 14, 2020)

Apples Canned

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2020)

*Zesty rice mix

A*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2020)

Asparagus bottoms 

B


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 15, 2020)

Beverages

C


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2020)

clippings of recipes from old magazines

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 16, 2020)

dried spices

e


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2020)

Evaporated Milk

F


----------



## Treacle (Oct 16, 2020)

Fennel seeds

G


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 16, 2020)

Ginger

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 17, 2020)

Horseradish

I


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2020)

Ice cream cake 

J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2020)

Jumping beans  (Don't eat them!)

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2020)

*Kale

L*


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 18, 2020)

lasagna

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 18, 2020)

macaroni pasta

n


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2020)

Noodles

O


----------



## Treacle (Oct 18, 2020)

Oregano

P


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2020)

pumpernickel bread

Q/ R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2020)

Rhubarb Bits 

S


----------



## Treacle (Oct 20, 2020)

Sugar

T


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

Tasty Snacks

U


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2020)

*unaccounted Unusal utensils?

V*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

Very seldom eaten canned foods

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2020)

*Waxed Paper

X*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2020)

Yellow powdered spice, unidentified.

Z/ A


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2020)

Authentic Carrots 

B


----------



## tinytn (Oct 22, 2020)

*Big Buns  

C*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2020)

Cute candy cutters

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)

digestive cookies

e


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 23, 2020)

egg noodles

F


----------



## Treacle (Oct 23, 2020)

Fennel seeds

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2020)

*Gravy mix

H*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2020)

Hamburger Leftovers 

I


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2020)

*Iceberg Lettuce

J*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 24, 2020)

Juice

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 24, 2020)

Ketchup

L


----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2020)

*Lemon Juice*

M


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2020)

*Maple Syrup

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2020)

*Nut butter

O*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2020)

oval crackers

P


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2020)

Plain Flour 

Q/R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 25, 2020)

*Quaker Oats

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2020)

*Red beans

S*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 25, 2020)

Slivered Almonds

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 25, 2020)

Treats

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

undivided lemon squares

v


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2020)

Vermicelli Bits 

W


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2020)

Wag-Your-Tail Doggie biscuits

X/Y/Z


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2020)

*X  

Yams

Z/A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2020)

*Zucchini

A*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2020)

Almond flour

B


----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2020)

*Bbq sauce 

c*


----------



## Treacle (Oct 27, 2020)

Cinnamon Sticks

D


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2020)

Donuts

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2020)

*Eggless noodles

F*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2020)

Flower Cake decorations

G


----------



## tinytn (Oct 27, 2020)

*Goober Peas

H*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2020)

Horseradish sauce

I


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2020)

Iceberg Lettuce 

J


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2020)

Jello

K


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 28, 2020)

KitKat bars

L


----------



## RubyK (Oct 28, 2020)

Lollipops

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2020)

*Moon Pies

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2020)

New Potatoes

O


----------



## Treacle (Oct 29, 2020)

Oregano

P


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 29, 2020)

Paprika

Q


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2020)

Quart of Hazelnut-milk

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2020)

*Red pepper flakes

S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)

Spices

T


----------



## Treacle (Oct 30, 2020)

Turmeric

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 30, 2020)

Unsweetened Juice

V


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2020)

Very fruity hard candy

W


----------



## Repondering (Oct 31, 2020)

Winter Squash

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2020)

Zatarain's  Rice Mix

A


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2020)

Apples Canned

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 4, 2020)

Beetroot

C


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2020)

Crisco
D


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2020)

Dried Dates (yum!)

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 5, 2020)

Evaporated Milk

F


----------



## Treacle (Nov 5, 2020)

Feta Cheese

G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2020)

grass bags

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 9, 2020)

Haricot Beans

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2020)

*Italian sausage

J*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2020)

Jam

K


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2020)

Kellogg's Special K cereal

L


----------



## Meringue (Nov 11, 2020)

Liversausage


M


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 11, 2020)

Marmalade

N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2020)

Nuts

O


----------



## Treacle (Nov 12, 2020)

Oregano

P


----------



## Meringue (Nov 12, 2020)

Pine nuts


Q/R


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2020)

Ravioli Filling 

S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2020)

*Saucers and cups

T*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2020)

Taco Chips

U


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2020)

Unopened packages of household supplies

V


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 13, 2020)

Veggies (canned)

W


----------



## Treacle (Nov 13, 2020)

Water Biscuits

X/Y/Z


----------



## Meringue (Nov 13, 2020)

Yellow peppers


Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2020)

Aubergine Bits 

B


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2020)

Beets, pickled


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2020)

Chocolate Coated graham crackers

(I wish they were there!)

D


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2020)

Dusty Potatoes 

E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2020)

Eaten (mostly) cracker box, with only crumbs and broken pieces in it

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 15, 2020)

Fudge

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2020)

Ginsing

H


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2020)

Honey buns

J


----------



## Treacle (Nov 17, 2020)

Jam 

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 17, 2020)

Kellogs Cereal

L


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2020)

Lettuce Leaves 

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 22, 2020)

Maltesers

N


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2020)

Nougat Squares 

O


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2020)

(I guess I am tired.  I read the above replies, and thought I'd read "Lettuce Cereal" 
I went back to check, and was relieved.   Time for  ?  )


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2020)

Oreo

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)

Party Hats

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 25, 2020)

Quavers

R


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2020)

Rich deserts

S


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2020)

*Sweet Pickles

T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2020)

Turnips

U


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2020)

Un-iced cake

V


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

*V*ery good can of beef stew.

W


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2020)

Wheat Thins

XYZ


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Yams
Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 26, 2020)

*Zingers

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Animal Crackers

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 27, 2020)

Blancmange

C


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2020)

Chips

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)

Dates

E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2020)

Early morning breakfast cereal

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 29, 2020)

Fig Rolls

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2020)

*Grape-Nuts

H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)

Hamburger Buns

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2020)

Iced Buns

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2020)

*Junk food

K*


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2020)

Kool Aid

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)

Lima beans in cans

M


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2020)

Mexican taco shells

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

Nachos

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)

Orange Chocolates

P


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2020)

Plums

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2020)

*Quince marmalade

R*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2020)

Rye crackers

S


----------



## Repondering (Dec 6, 2020)

Squid (frozen)

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2020)

Turnip

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 7, 2020)

Unripe Tomatoes

V


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)

Vodka

W


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2020)

Walnut Leftovers 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2020)

Xanthia​
*Y*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2020)

Yummy candies

Z/ A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2020)

*Zesta crackers

A*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2020)

Apples

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 9, 2020)

Bourbons

C


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2020)

Cub scout cookies

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2020)

Drinks

E


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2020)

Egg crates and other Recyclables

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2020)

Fudge Cookies

G


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2020)

Graham  Crackers

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2020)

Hamburger Buns

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2020)

*Irish soda bread

J*


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2020)

Jatz Crackers

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2020)

*Ketchup

L*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2020)

Lazy Prep meals

M


----------



## Repondering (Dec 16, 2020)

Malt O Meal

N


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2020)

Noodle soup, in a box of dried packets

O


----------



## Meringue (Dec 17, 2020)

Oyster sauce



P


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2020)

Pink salmon spread 

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2020)

Quince's

R


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2020)

Red Jam, in a Jar

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)

Steak Spice

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 18, 2020)

Tea Bags

U


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2020)

Unfinished Sandwich

V


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2020)

*Various vases 

W*


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)

Watermelon Jelly

X


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)

xerox ink

Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2020)

Yams

Z


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2020)

A 
Apricots, dried

B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2020)

*Beans

C*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 20, 2020)

Cauliflower

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2020)

Donuts

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2020)

*Eclairs

F*


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2020)

Frosting

G


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2020)

Green Tea bags

H


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2020)

Heavy Potatoes 

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2020)

Indian Rice

J


----------



## Repondering (Dec 23, 2020)

Jicamas 

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 24, 2020)

Kale Bread

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 24, 2020)

Lemons

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2020)

Mangos

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Naan Bread

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2020)

*Onion rings

P*


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2020)

Pecans

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 28, 2020)

quinoa mixes

r


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2020)

Rice

S


----------



## Meringue (Dec 29, 2020)

Sticks of Celery


T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2020)

Tea Bags

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)

Ukranian Rolls

V


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2020)

Value Packs of kitchen and household items

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2020)

wafers

x


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)

Xenitis

Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 31, 2020)

Yellow beans

Z


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)

Zucchini​
*A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 1, 2021)

apples

b


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2021)

Baked beans

C


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2021)

Cookies

D


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2021)

Dusty Top Shelf

E


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2021)

Eggs

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2021)

*Flan

G*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 3, 2021)

*Grains

H*


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2021)

Hazelnuts

I


----------



## Meringue (Jan 4, 2021)

Icing sugar


J


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2021)

Jatz 

K


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2021)

K-nine Biscuits

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2021)

Lemons

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 5, 2021)

maple syrup

n


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 5, 2021)

Nectarines

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2021)

Oranges

P


----------



## Meringue (Jan 6, 2021)

Plums



Q/R


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2021)

Quick Oats

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 7, 2021)

Red pepper spices

S


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2021)

Soup

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2021)

Tomato Paste

U


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2021)

Urgelia Cheese

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 11, 2021)

veggie chips

w


----------



## Meringue (Jan 11, 2021)

Watermelon    


X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2021)

Yogurt Leftovers 

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2021)

Zinfandel Grapes

A


----------



## Meringue (Jan 12, 2021)

Alfalfa seeds




B


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2021)

Bread crumbs

C


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2021)

Chamomile Tea

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2021)

Dog Food

E


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2021)

Empty containers, to use for leftovers

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2021)

*French-cut green beans

G*


----------



## Repondering (Jan 13, 2021)

*Gorgonzola

H*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 13, 2021)

*Hobo pie

I*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 14, 2021)

Iced buns   



J


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2021)

Jelly

K


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2021)

Kiwifruit

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2021)

Lemons

M


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2021)

Marmalade

N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2021)

Napkins

O


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2021)

Omens  

(Foretelling future meals...  )

P


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2021)

Pie crust leftovers 

Q/R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2021)

Quaker Oats

R


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2021)

Rhubarb Pie

S


----------



## Repondering (Jan 16, 2021)

Sardines

T


----------



## Meringue (Jan 17, 2021)

Turnips  

u


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)

ugli fruit

v


----------



## Meringue (Jan 17, 2021)

Vine leaves



W


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2021)

Watercress

X


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2021)

Y
Yellow summer squash

Z/ A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 18, 2021)

Zucchini

A


----------



## Meringue (Jan 18, 2021)

Artichokes 



B


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2021)

Bread Pudding  

C


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2021)

Carefully stacked packages, and boxes of foods, of all different sizes....

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

Dumpling mix

E


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2021)

Emergency Gateau 

F


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)

Figs

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 19, 2021)

Grapes

H


----------



## Millyd (Jan 20, 2021)

Hot mustard sauce 
I


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 20, 2021)

Individual fruit pies

J


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2021)

Jelly Rabbit

K


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)

Kava

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 21, 2021)

Lemon Curd

M


----------



## Meringue (Jan 21, 2021)

Molasses 


N


----------



## Sparky (Jan 21, 2021)

Noodles

O


----------



## tinytn (Jan 21, 2021)

*Old Cheese

P*


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

Peas

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 23, 2021)

Quails Eggs

R


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

Rice

S


----------



## Meringue (Jan 24, 2021)

Sardines


T


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2021)

*Tomatoes

U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2021)

umbrella stir sticks

v


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

Vanilla yoghurt

W


----------



## Meringue (Jan 26, 2021)

Wine cooler 


X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2021)

Yam Sponge

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

Zinfandel Grapes​


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 27, 2021)

apple sauce

b


----------



## Meringue (Jan 27, 2021)

Beetroot chutney 



C


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2021)

cookie recipes

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

Donuts

E


----------



## Meringue (Jan 27, 2021)

Energy drinks



F


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2021)

Fancy cloth napkins

G


----------



## Meringue (Jan 28, 2021)

Green tomatoes



H


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2021)

Hula Hoops 

I


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2021)

Iodized Salt

J


----------



## Meringue (Jan 28, 2021)

Juniper berries



K


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2021)

kipper snacks

L


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)

Lollies

M


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2021)

Munchies

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2021)

Nacho mix

O


----------



## Meringue (Jan 31, 2021)

Orange juice



P


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2021)

Prune Juice, in quart containers...

Q/ R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2021)

*Quiche lorraine

R*


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)

Rice

S


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2021)

Slippery Sardines

T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 31, 2021)

*Tea Bags

U*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 31, 2021)

Unpasteurised milk



V


----------



## tinytn (Jan 31, 2021)

*Very old moldy Cheese 

W*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 1, 2021)

*Walnuts

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 1, 2021)

*X  

Yogurt 

Z*


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

Zucchinis

A


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2021)

Avocado Bits 

B


----------



## Meringue (Feb 2, 2021)

Beakers   


C


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

Cat Food

D


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2021)

Deal Items, that were helpful to stock up, at the time of the available deals....

E


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 2, 2021)

*Evaporated milk

F*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 3, 2021)

Fig rolls 

G


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

Ginger

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 3, 2021)

HP Sauce

I/J


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 3, 2021)

Iceberg lettuce

J


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

Jam

K


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2021)

Ketchup

L


----------



## Meringue (Feb 5, 2021)

Luncheon meat


M


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

Merlot

N


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2021)

Nasal Nettiepot

O


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2021)

Onion Omelettes 

P


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2021)

Peanuts

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2021)

Quiche

R


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2021)

Random foods, Rarely eaten, bought long ago.....

S


----------



## Sparky (Feb 7, 2021)

Some spinach sandwiches 

T


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

Tea


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 7, 2021)

*Unsalted crackers

V*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 7, 2021)

Vegetable lasagne 



W


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

Worn-out tablecloth

X/ Y/ Z


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)

Xinomavro grapes

Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 9, 2021)

Yams

Z


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2021)

Zesty tomato sauce

A


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

Apple sauce

B


----------



## Meringue (Feb 10, 2021)

Bread & butter pudding



C


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2021)

carrot cake

D


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2021)

Donut Holes 

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2021)

*Escarole

F*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2021)

_Famous F_amily recipes

G


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2021)

Grape juice  

H


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2021)

Home-made cookies?

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 11, 2021)

Icing Sugar

J


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2021)

Jam

K


----------



## Meringue (Feb 12, 2021)

Kale

L


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2021)

Lentils

M


----------



## Meringue (Feb 13, 2021)

Mackerel 



N


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nice Biscuits

O


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)

Oats

P


----------



## Meringue (Feb 13, 2021)

Pigs trotters 



Q


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2021)

Quality Street

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2021)

*Rutabaga

S*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2021)

*Saltine Crackers

T*


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)

Tea

U


----------



## Meringue (Feb 15, 2021)

Unwaxed lemons 


V


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

V8 Juice

W


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

Washed Apples

X/ Y/ Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2021)

Xtra hot peppers

Y


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

Your friend's favorite treat

Z/ a


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 17, 2021)

*Angel Food Cake

B*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

Bags from recent purchases

C


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Your friend's favorite treat
> 
> Z/ a


I'm on my way, have to get there before Sparky does


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

Corn Flakes

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 17, 2021)

Dried Fruit various

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 18, 2021)

eggplant

f


----------



## Meringue (Feb 18, 2021)

Fruitcake



G


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2021)

Green bananas, that might or might not ever ripen 

H


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

Humous dip

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 19, 2021)

imaginary friends

j


----------



## Meringue (Feb 19, 2021)

Jerk seasoning


K


----------



## Sparky (Feb 19, 2021)

Knotted spaghetti hoops

L


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2021)

Late expiration dated coupons

M


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 19, 2021)

Macaroni

N


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 19, 2021)

*Nestle Chocolate

O*


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

Oreo cookies

P


----------



## Meringue (Feb 19, 2021)

Parsley 


Q


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2021)

Quick fry whatsits 

R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 20, 2021)

*Raisins

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 20, 2021)

*Spam 

T*


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2021)

Tarter sauce

U


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

Unsalted nuts

V


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2021)

Vacuum cleaner bag inserts ....Wait! Who put them in _there?

(And do we still have the vacuum they are meant for?  )

*W*_


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2021)

Wide Bread

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

Xylocarp Cupcakes

Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2021)

Yellow cake with chocolate icing

Z


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 21, 2021)

zip loc baggies


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

Apple Sauce

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 23, 2021)

Bread

C


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

Cat food

D


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2021)

Dog biscuits (as treats for furry visitors)

E


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2021)

Emergency Cakes 

F


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

Fava beans (It goes well with a bottle of Chianti)

G


----------



## Meringue (Feb 24, 2021)

Glayva liqueur 



H


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2021)

Humbugs 

I


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 25, 2021)

*Instant Pudding

J*


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

Jello

K


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

Krackers 

L


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2021)

Lumpy Soup

M


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2021)

mealyworms, dried, and stored in a plastic tub with tight-fitting lid,
for the birdfeeder tray

N


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

Nutella spread

O


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2021)

Omelette Leftovers 

P


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

Parsley

Q


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2021)

Quota of chocolate needed per day

R


----------



## Meringue (Feb 28, 2021)

Romano peppers   


S


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2021)

Shelled pistachios

T


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2021)

Tins of Treacle 

U


----------



## tinytn (Feb 28, 2021)

*Upside down strawberry cake

V*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 28, 2021)

Veggie burgers



W


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Wheat bran

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2021)

Yolkless dried egg whites

Z/ A


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 28, 2021)

*Zesty Italian Dressing

A*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 28, 2021)

*A bottle of Olive oil

B*


----------



## Meringue (Mar 1, 2021)

Balsamic vinegar



C


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2021)

Crispy, Crusty, Crumbled, Cracker Crumbs

D


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

Dog treats

E


----------



## Meringue (Mar 2, 2021)

Evaporated milk tinned




F


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2021)

Folded Pancakes 

G


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2021)

Golden Honey

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

Honey

I


----------



## Meringue (Mar 3, 2021)

Icing sugar 


J


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2021)

Jars of jam

K


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2021)

Kimchee

L


----------



## tinytn (Mar 3, 2021)

*Lemons

M*


----------



## Meringue (Mar 4, 2021)

Malted milk



N


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2021)

Nothing Tempting, right now

O


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2021)

*Oatmeal

P*


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

Porridge

Q


----------



## Meringue (Mar 4, 2021)

Quails eggs



R


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 5, 2021)

Rhubarb

S


----------



## Meringue (Mar 5, 2021)

Spatchcock Chicken 




T


----------



## tinytn (Mar 5, 2021)

*Turkey Gravy

U*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 5, 2021)

*Upside-Down Cake

V*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2021)

*Vanilla extract

W*


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Watermelon

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2021)

Aussie Snags 

B


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

Bran

C


----------



## Repondering (Mar 6, 2021)

Cracked wheat

D


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2021)

Donut Dip

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

Ears of corn

F


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2021)

Fish Flavored cat treats

G


----------



## tinytn (Mar 7, 2021)

*Green Tomatoes

H*


----------



## Meringue (Mar 8, 2021)

Haddock fillets


I


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2021)

Imitation flavor Cooking Ingredients  

J


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2021)

Jelly Things 

K


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

Kiwifruit.

L


----------



## Repondering (Mar 8, 2021)

*Lard

M*


----------



## Meringue (Mar 9, 2021)

Mincemeat 



N


----------



## Sparky (Mar 9, 2021)

Noodle Leftovers 

O


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2021)

Oblong crackers, for dunking

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 9, 2021)

Pumpkin Spice

Q


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

Quick 40-second rice


R


----------



## Meringue (Mar 10, 2021)

Rose wine  



S


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2021)

Single Servings

T


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 10, 2021)

Tea Bags

U


----------



## Meringue (Mar 10, 2021)

Unsalted butter 




V


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

Vitamins

W/X/Y


----------



## Meringue (Mar 10, 2021)

Wonky carrots




X/y/z/a


----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

X-tra stuff

Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

Yellow bananas


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 12, 2021)

*Zucchini bread

A*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 12, 2021)

Another can of somethin'

B


----------



## tinytn (Mar 12, 2021)

*Bbq Sauce

C*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 12, 2021)

Cans cans and more cans.

D


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

Dog chew treats


----------



## Meringue (Mar 13, 2021)

Energy drinks



F


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2021)

Flour Bags

G


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 13, 2021)

*Green Beans

H*


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Halva

I


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2021)

Instant gratification foods 

J


----------



## Sparky (Mar 16, 2021)

Jars of Japanese Jam

K


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 16, 2021)

*Ketchup

L*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 16, 2021)

*Linguini noodles

M*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2021)

Missing box of chocolates, hidden behind some other foods 

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

Nachos Mix


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

Old spoiled stuff.

P


----------



## Meringue (Mar 16, 2021)

Parsnip puree 


Q/R


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

Quinces

R/S/T


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2021)

*R*aisins, chopped and dried, and *R*eady for cookie recipes

S


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2021)

*Salt

T*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 18, 2021)

Too much stuff

U


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

Unusually shaped cookies

V


----------



## SetWave (Mar 18, 2021)

Very strange items

W


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

Wafers

X/Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2021)

Waffle mix 

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

Xalapa punch

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2021)

Yarrow flowers, tied in a bunch, and hanging upside-down, for drying.

Z


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Zest

A


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2021)

Answers to the daily question: _What's for dinner?

B_


----------



## SetWave (Mar 21, 2021)

Bags

C


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 22, 2021)

cans

D


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 22, 2021)

Dates

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

Eggs

F


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2021)

Fish Paste

G


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)

Good food

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

Half a loaf of bread

I


----------



## Sparky (Mar 26, 2021)

Icing Sugar 

J


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

Java

K


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Kilos of stuff

L


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

Lentil

M


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

More and more things I'll never use.

N


----------



## tinytn (Mar 27, 2021)

Not much really.. 

O


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2021)

*Onion Soup

P*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Popular items

Q


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2021)

quinoa

r


----------



## SetWave (Mar 28, 2021)

Random items

S


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

Salad dressing.

T


----------



## SetWave (Mar 28, 2021)

Tasty Treats

U


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2021)

Ugly Unidentifiable thing I apparently kept in there, for too long 

V


----------



## Sparky (Mar 29, 2021)

Vermicelli Bits 

W


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 29, 2021)

*Walnuts

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 29, 2021)

*Yams in cans 

z*


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

Zucchini 

A


----------



## SetWave (Mar 29, 2021)

All things healthy and tasty.

B


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2021)

Bag of potatoes 

C


----------



## tinytn (Mar 29, 2021)

*Cotton Candy

D*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 29, 2021)

Dirt and Dust

E


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 29, 2021)

*English Muffins

F*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2021)

Flaky Pie Crust Ingredients

G


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 30, 2021)

Gold Medal Flour

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

Heinz soup

I


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

Indian rice


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2021)

Jack cheese, 
which should have been put in the Frig, but was left out, by mistake 

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2021)

Ketchup

L


----------



## SetWave (Apr 2, 2021)

Lots of useless stuff

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 3, 2021)

Mincemeat

N


----------



## SetWave (Apr 3, 2021)

Nothing (yikes!) 

O


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

Orange Marmalade

P


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2021)

Pigeon Pie

Q/R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 4, 2021)

*Quiche

R*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 4, 2021)

*Ragu spaghetti Sauce 

S*


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

Sugar

T


----------



## Meringue (Apr 4, 2021)

Tomato puree 

U


----------



## SetWave (Apr 4, 2021)

Useless Items

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

Vanilla essence

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 6, 2021)

Wafer Biscuits

XYZ


----------



## Kaila (Apr 6, 2021)

XYZ alphabet noodle soup cans

A  (whew! we got to _A)_


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 6, 2021)

*Apples

B*


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

Bread

C


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2021)

Crackers

D


----------



## SetWave (Apr 6, 2021)

Deliciousness

E


----------



## Kaila (Apr 6, 2021)

Edges of shelves  (With some items getting too close to them)

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

Food

G


----------



## SetWave (Apr 7, 2021)

Great big sacks of stuff

H


----------



## tinytn (Apr 7, 2021)

*Hotdog Buns

I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2021)

*Italian sausage

J*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2021)

Junior mints

K


----------



## SetWave (Apr 8, 2021)

Kale flakes

L


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2021)

Licorice Tea Bags

M


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 8, 2021)

Many cans!

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

Nachos mix

O


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 9, 2021)

*Oyster Stew

P*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2021)

Potato Cake

Q/R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2021)

*Raisins

S*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 10, 2021)

*Sunflower seeds

T*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2021)

*Tea Bags

U*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2021)

Useless ingredients if we don't have the other ingredients needed to cook with them. 

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

V8 Juice

W


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2021)

*Water

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 10, 2021)

yellow cake mix Z/A


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2021)

Apple pie filling

B


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2021)

*Beans

C*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2021)

Cold Turkey 

D


----------



## SetWave (Apr 11, 2021)

Deliciousness

E


----------



## tinytn (Apr 11, 2021)

*Empty Shelves 

F*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2021)

*Frosted Flakes

G*


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

Grape Jelly

H


----------



## Kaila (Apr 11, 2021)

Hole in package of PB chocolate cups 
(hole that I made, myself )

I


----------



## SetWave (Apr 11, 2021)

Individual ketchup packets . . . 

J


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2021)

Javabeans

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2021)

*Kimchi

L*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

Lasagna noodles but no tomato sauce  

M


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2021)

Macaroons 

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

Nutella

O


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 13, 2021)

*Olives

P*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 13, 2021)

*Polish sausge 

Q*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2021)

Quite small peas 

R


----------



## tinytn (Apr 14, 2021)

*Regular Rice 

S*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2021)

Squishy banana

T


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

Terrific Tasty Treats

U


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

Unopened jars  

V


----------



## tinytn (Apr 14, 2021)

*Velvetta Cheeses 

W*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 15, 2021)

Walnuts

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

Xylocarp Cupcakes

Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2021)

Z-shaped bananas 

A


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

Apple sauce

B


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2021)

Bigger peas

C


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2021)

*Coffee

D*


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

Donuts 

E


----------



## Meringue (Apr 21, 2021)

Edam cheese

F


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2021)

Fancy Cakes 

G


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2021)

Grab-bags of assorted candies, leftover from last holidays 

H


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

Ham in a can

I


----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2021)

*I*ngredients *I* *I*ntended to use

J


----------



## tinytn (Apr 24, 2021)

Junk in the basement.

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

Juice

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 27, 2021)

Kedgeree

L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2021)

*Lipton Tea

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 27, 2021)

Macaroni

N


----------



## Meringue (Apr 27, 2021)

Noodles  


O


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

Oranges

P


----------



## SetWave (Apr 27, 2021)

Peanuts

Q


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

Quinces

R


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

Rats

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

Sugar

T


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2021)

*Turnips

U*


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2021)

Unwanted Lettuce

V


----------



## Citygirl (May 4, 2021)

*Very ripe Oranges

W*


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

Watermelon

X/Y/Z


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2021)

Yellow cake mix

z/a


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

Apple Juice

B


----------



## Meringue (May 6, 2021)

Beetroot chutney



C


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Cake mix nobody bought, and nobody wanted to bake  

D


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

Dog treats ( But don't tell the dog)

E


----------



## tinytn (May 6, 2021)

*Enough to eat for week

F*


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Frog food but don't tell your mother

G


----------



## Pink Biz (May 7, 2021)

*Grits

H*


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

Half a pack of pasta.

I


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Icing Ingredients and cookie/cake eatable decorations

J


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)

Jars of jam

K


----------



## joybelle (May 16, 2021)

Kimchi

L


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Lovely tablecloth, saved for special occasions

M


----------



## mike4lorie (May 17, 2021)

meatless casserole mixes

n


----------



## JustBonee (May 17, 2021)

Noodles

O


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

Open packages, that should be used by..... when? 

P


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

Potato chips

Q


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2021)

Quick  Oats

R


----------



## Mary1949 (May 19, 2021)

Radishes

S


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

Salad dressing

T


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2021)

Toast, that should have been eaten or wrapped/into frig...   

U


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2021)

*unmentionables 

V*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2021)

*Veal chops

W*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 20, 2021)

White Rice

X


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)

Xnipec Salsa

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2021)

*Yellow mangoes

Z*


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

Zucchini slice

A


----------



## Meringue (May 23, 2021)

Anchovy paste


B


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2021)

Only 1 slice of that zucchini,  @Tish   ??? 

Box of crackers

C


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

Cat food

D


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2021)

Dented cans of .....extra stocked cat food.   

E


----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2021)

Elbow Macaroni

F


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

Falafel mix

G


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2021)

*Graham crackers

H*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 26, 2021)

hamburger helper....  (not)

i


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

Iodized Salt

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 1, 2021)

Jelly

K


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2021)

Kellogg's....something   

L


----------



## Sparky (Jun 1, 2021)

Loud Rice Krispies 

M


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

M&M's

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 5, 2021)

Nachos

O


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Oranges

P


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

Personal favorites, for snacking

Q/ R


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

Quick Oats

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2021)

*Red Wine

S*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2021)

Stocked up Sale items

T


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

Tasty tidbits

U


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2021)

Undersized Double Servings


V


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2021)

V-8 Juice

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2021)

*Wafers

X*


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

Xinomavro Grapes.

Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Jun 9, 2021)

*Yogurt 

Z/A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2021)

*Zingers

A*


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2021)

Anchovies, canned
B


----------



## Meringue (Jun 9, 2021)

Bread & Butter pudding


C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2021)

*Cottage cheese

D*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2021)

Larger decorative serving platter

M


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

Milk

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2021)

*Nutmeg

O*


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

Oranges

P


----------



## Repondering (Jun 10, 2021)

*Papayas 

Q*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2021)

Quaint teacup set

R


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

Radishes

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2021)

*Stuffed olives

T*


----------



## Meringue (Jun 14, 2021)

Tinned fruits



U


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2021)

Upside-down cake

V


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

V8 Juice

W


----------



## Meringue (Jun 16, 2021)

Watercress



X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*Yams

Z*


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

Zucotto

A


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2021)

Anchovy Substitutes 

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*Basil

C*


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

Cinamon sticks

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2021)

*Doritos

E*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)

Egg noodles

F


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Figs

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2021)

*Garbanzo beans

H*


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

Honey

I


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2021)

Indescribably Tasty Treat 

J


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 19, 2021)

Jif Peanut Butter

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2021)

*Kit Kat bars

L*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2021)

Lazy version Lunches 

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2021)

*Maple syrup

N*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2021)

nail-hooks, for hanging decorative potholders

O


----------



## joybelle (Jun 20, 2021)

Orzo

P


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)

Peanut butter

Q


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 20, 2021)

Quaker Oats

T


----------



## joybelle (Jun 20, 2021)

It is alphabetical dearest  @Sylkkiss so I will go with R

Raisins

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

Spiral pasta

T


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2021)

Tasty morsels of Teensy candies or Tiny, Tempting cookies


U


----------



## joybelle (Jun 21, 2021)

Udon noodles

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2021)

Vegemite

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2021)

*Wax beans

X*


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

Xinomavro Grapes.

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2021)

*Yams

Z*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 23, 2021)

Ziti

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Applesauce

B*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2021)

Bear's  treats

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 23, 2021)

Cookies


D


----------



## Meringue (Jun 23, 2021)

Dates



E


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

Ear-shaped cookies   

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Figs

G*


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

Ginger

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Horseradish

I*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

Irish Oatmeal canister

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Jello

K*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 23, 2021)

Kefir lime leaves

L


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 23, 2021)

lentil soup

m


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 24, 2021)

*Mace

N*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2021)

New apron 

O


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 24, 2021)

Olives in a can

N


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2021)

Great post, @Sylkkiss 
But this thread game is alphabetical.


Sylkkiss said:


> Olives in a can



P

Peas, fresh in their pea pods

Q/ R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 24, 2021)

Rice

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

Spaghetti

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 25, 2021)

Tea Bags

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2021)

*Unopened jars

V*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 25, 2021)

Vinaigrette

W


----------



## Meringue (Jun 25, 2021)

Wilted lettuce



X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

Xavier Soup

Y/Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 25, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Great post, @Sylkkiss
> But this thread game is alphabetical.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about that


----------



## joybelle (Jun 25, 2021)

Yoghurt mix in packets ready to make up.

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2021)

*Ziploc bags

A*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

almonds

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 26, 2021)

*Bratwurst

C*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

Cups and Mugs

D


----------



## Meringue (Jun 26, 2021)

Demerara sugar



E


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

Egg Basket  (for collecting them without them breaking)

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2021)

Flour

G


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

Grapes

H


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 26, 2021)

Hominy grits

I


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

Ice popsicle flavoring

J


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2021)

Jam

K


----------



## tinytn (Jun 27, 2021)

*Ketchup 

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2021)

*Lima beans

M*


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

Milk


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2021)

Nuts

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 28, 2021)

Oranges

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2021)

*Paprika

Q*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 28, 2021)

Queen's vanilla essence

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2021)

*Refried beans

S*


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

Sauce

T


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

Tuna in cans

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2021)

*Underwood deviled ham

V*


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 29, 2021)

Vlasic pickles

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2021)

*Wasabi

X*


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 29, 2021)

Xylitol

Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

Yellow Squash

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

Zucchini in tomato sauce, in cans

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 30, 2021)

*Adobo

B*


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Bread rolls

C


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

Cat Crunchies

D


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 30, 2021)

Dog food

E


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2021)

*Easter Egg Candy

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 1, 2021)

*Fruit Loops

G*


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

Garlic

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 1, 2021)

*Hot sauce

I*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 2, 2021)

Iodized Salt

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 2, 2021)

Juniper Berries

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 2, 2021)

*Knockwurst

L*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

Lentils

M


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

Milk

N


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

Nachos

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 4, 2021)

Olives

P


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Potatoes

Q


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

Quart of Prune juice

R


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

Relish

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 5, 2021)

Sardines

T


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

Toothpaste  
(In some cramped, small living spaces, ALL boxed, back-up household supplies go into the pantry.  )

U


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

Ugli Fruit

V


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

Very colorful, cheerful packaging 

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2021)

*Water bottles

X*


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 5, 2021)

Xbox snacks for my grandson....

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2021)

*Yams

Z*


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

Zuccotto

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 7, 2021)

Asparagus

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2021)

*Biscotti

C*


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

Coffee

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2021)

Doughnuts

E


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

Egg Noodles

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2021)

*Fritos

G*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 8, 2021)

Green dill beans

H


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 9, 2021)

Honey

I


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

Ice cream cones

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2021)

*Junk food

K*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2021)

Kettle  Corn

L


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

Linguine

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2021)

*Manicotti

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2021)

Noodles

O


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

Oranges

P


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

Plum Preserves

Q


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

Quinces

R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2021)

Restaurant Take-Away menu's

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 13, 2021)

Saveloys

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2021)

Tea Bags

U


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Uncooked pasta

V


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

V8 juice

W/X/Y/ Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2021)

*Wine

X*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2021)

Xtra coffee filters  

Y


----------



## Pam (Jul 14, 2021)

Yeast

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2021)

*Zinfadel

A*


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Apples

B


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2021)

Bakery pastries and cookies 

C


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Catfood

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2021)

*Dr. Pepper

E*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

Eggless Mayonaise

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 17, 2021)

Figs

G


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2021)

Grape juice with way too much sugar    

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2021)

*Ham

I*


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

Indian Curry powder

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 17, 2021)

Jam

K


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2021)

*Kix Cereal

L*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2021)

Lemonade

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2021)

*Mayo

N*


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Nutella

O


----------



## RubyK (Jul 18, 2021)

Olives

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 19, 2021)

Pickled Onions

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2021)

*Quaker oats

R*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2021)

Raisins

S


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

Soup

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2021)

*Tabasco

U*


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)

Umble Pie

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2021)

*Velveeta

W*


----------



## RubyK (Jul 21, 2021)

Wafers

X


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

Xinomavro Grapes

Y/Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 22, 2021)

Yams

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2021)

*Zinc supplements

A*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2021)

After-dinner Mints

B


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 22, 2021)

Baking powder

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2021)

*Cheerios

D*


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)

Dog Food

E


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2021)

Evening relaxation teas

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 23, 2021)

Fish Fingers

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2021)

Ginger Ale

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*Hot dog buns

I*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2021)

Indescribable Delicacies 

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*Jerky

K*


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

Kit-kat bar

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2021)

Lemon  Juice

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 23, 2021)

Marmalade 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*Nutmeg

O*


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

Oregano

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2021)

*Peppercorns

Q*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2021)

Quinoa in a jar; red-orange type

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2021)

*Red pepper flakes

S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 25, 2021)

Spinach

T


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2021)

Timer

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2021)

ugli fruit

v


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2021)

Various veggie cans

W


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2021)

water in jugs

x/y/z


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

Xyris

Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

Yarn ball, sitting on a shelf, ...
misplaced, where it doesn't belong 

z/ a


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2021)

zinc tablets

a


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 27, 2021)

aluminum foil

b


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2021)

*Butter cookies

C*


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

Cookie Jar

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2021)

*Doughnuts

E*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2021)

Ergonomic handles 

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 28, 2021)

*Fennel seeds

G*


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

Ginger

H


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2021)

Healing soothing throat Teas

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 29, 2021)

ink blotters

j


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2021)

*Jalepeños

K*


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

Kippers

L


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 30, 2021)

lozenges
M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2021)

*Mushrooms

N*


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

Nutella

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2021)

*Orange marmalade

P*


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

Plum Jam

Q


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 1, 2021)

quinoa
R


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 2, 2021)

Rice Cakes

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2021)

*Sugar

T*


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

Tea

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2021)

*Unsalted Butter

V*


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

Vegemite

W


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2021)

Worn out aprons

x/ y/z


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2021)

Xinomavro Grapes

Y/Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 4, 2021)

Yellow Lemon Sandwich cookies

Z ?


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

Ziplock bags

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2021)

*Apricot preserves

B*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 6, 2021)

Beetroot

C


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

Cake mix

D


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2021)

Dog  Food

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2021)

*Evergreen gum

F*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2021)

Fish-Flavored Cat snacks

G


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 8, 2021)

Green beans (extra green)

H


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2021)

Homestyle Baked Beans

I


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 8, 2021)

Ice cube tray that won't fit in my freezer that can make ice but.. .doesn't 

J


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2021)

Juice

K


----------



## Meringue (Aug 8, 2021)

Kit Kat bars

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2021)

*Licorice

M*


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2021)

Marmalade

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2021)

*Nutella

O*


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

Orange Juice

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 11, 2021)

Pepper

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)

*Quinoa

R*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 11, 2021)

Red box of Graham crackers

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)

*Saltines

T*


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

Tea 

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2021)

*Unopened cookies

V*


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

Vegemite

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2021)

*Wafers

X*


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)

Xylitol

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2021)

*Yellow cake mix

Z*


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

Ziplock bags

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2021)

*Applesauce

B*


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

Bread sticks

C


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2021)

Carrot cake ingredients

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 15, 2021)

Doughnuts 

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2021)

*Elbow macaroni

F*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2021)

Fraction conversion chart For recipes ingredients

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2021)

*Grains

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2021)

Hot Cocoa Mix

I


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

Ice cream cones

J


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2021)

Jelly beans 
 (How shocked would I be, to find some in there?  )

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2021)

*Krispy Kremes 

L*


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

Lentils

M


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2021)

mints

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2021)

Nachos

O


----------



## Kaila (Aug 18, 2021)

Orange carrots on can labels

P


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2021)

Pudding  Mix 

Q


----------



## tinytn (Aug 18, 2021)

*Quaker Oats
R*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 18, 2021)

Rich chocolate cake mix

S


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2021)

Sugar

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2021)

truffles

u


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

Unopened cookie box

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2021)

*V8 juice

W*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Worchestershire sauce

X


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

Xtra dishwashing soap

Y


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

Yellow rice

Z? 

*A *


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

Zwieback 

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2021)

applesauce

b


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2021)

Bichon food

C


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

Cans and cans of cream style corn

D


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2021)

Dried figs

E


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2021)

Empty Egg cartons

F


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 24, 2021)

Fruity Pebbles cereal

G


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2021)

Grape Juice


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2021)

*Horseradish

I*


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2021)

Indian Curry powder

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 27, 2021)

Jam

K


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2021)

Kit Kat

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2021)

*Lemon cookies

M*


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

Marmalade


N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 28, 2021)

*Nectarines

O*


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2021)

Oranges

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 31, 2021)

Peanut Butter

Q


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

Quinces

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2021)

*Raspberry tea

S*


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

Salmon cans

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2021)

*Tabasco sauce

U*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2021)

Ugly food that should have been used long ago 



V


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)

V8 Juice

W


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2021)

Wheel-shaped macaroni/pasta

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2021)

*X-rated cereal 

Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2021)

Yellow Cake  Mix

Z


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

Zucchinis

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 4, 2021)

acorns

b


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 4, 2021)

Butter

C


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 4, 2021)

Cans of  asst.  veggies

D


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2021)

Dented box of crackers
 (that will undoubtedly be broken into crumbs  )

E


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

Eggs

F


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2021)

_Fancy names of brands (especially of cat food )

G_


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2021)

green giant cans of veggies

h


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2021)

Hershey Chocolate

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2021)

*Italian bread

J*


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Jars of jam

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2021)

*Kit Kat

L*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2021)

Leftovers

M


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

Mamalade

N


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2021)

Notes about possible substitutions for ingredients in recipes

O


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2021)

Oranges

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2021)

*Pumpkin bread

Q*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2021)

Quaintly embroidered potholders

R


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2021)

Rye bread
S


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2021)

Stale cookies

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 8, 2021)

Teacakes

U


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

Unopened boxes of cookies.

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2021)

*Valerian root supplements

W*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2021)

Waxed paper rolls

x/y/z


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

Xylitol

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2021)

*Yogurt bars

Z*


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

Ziplock bags

A


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2021)

*A lot of Noodles ..

B*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

Book about Growing your own food. 

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2021)

*Cumin powder

D*


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

Donuts

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 12, 2021)

enormous muffins

f


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*Folic acid supplements

G*


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

Granola

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*Horseradish

I*


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2021)

Ibuprofen

J


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Juice

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2021)

*Kellogg's cereal

L*


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Lemons

M


----------



## Kaila (Sep 15, 2021)

Market Basket

N


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 15, 2021)

Noodles

O


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

Onions

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2021)

Parsley flakes

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 16, 2021)

Quaker Oats

R


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2021)

Really tempting treat

S


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2021)

Salt

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 16, 2021)

Triscuit Crackers

U


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2021)

Unused leftover ingredients, 
either in the wrong amounts to make the recipe again....
 or they are from a recipe that one never _wants to make a 2nd time_

V


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

V8- juice

W


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2021)

Watermelon Poster

x/y/z


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

X-Tra dishwashing liquid

Y


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2021)

Your favorite snack

Z/ A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2021)

Zingers

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 18, 2021)

Apples

B


----------



## Kaila (Sep 18, 2021)

Bags to take grocery shopping

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2021)

Corned beef hash

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

Donuts

E


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2021)

Each possible visitor's favorite snack

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2021)

Farina

G


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Each possible visitor's favorite snack
> 
> F



Bet you don't have vegemite


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

Garlic

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2021)

Harveys Bristol Creme

I


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

Indian Curry powder

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2021)

Jasmine tea

K


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 24, 2021)

Kelloges Corn Flakes

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2021)

Limes

M


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

Mandarines

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2021)

Nuts

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 28, 2021)

oatmeal

p


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

Plums

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2021)

*Quince chutney

R*


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 29, 2021)

Rice crispie cereal

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

Sugar

T


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 30, 2021)

Twining's Tea

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

Ultra dishwashing liquid

V


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2021)

Very thin sliced bread

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2021)

*Wafers

X*


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)

Xnipec Salsa

Y/Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2021)

yorkshires making kit

z


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

Ziplock bags

A


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 3, 2021)

Allspice

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2021)

Bread

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2021)

Caramel candy

D


----------



## Meringue (Oct 4, 2021)

Dough



E


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)

Egg Noodles

F


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2021)

Falafel

G


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 16, 2021)

Goober peas

H


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2021)

Hash Browns, instant; dried in a box

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 17, 2021)

italian bacon bits

j


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2021)

Jalapeno

K


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 17, 2021)

Kroger Store brand Oatmeal

L


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2021)

Lost coupons from Last year

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2021)

Mincemeat pie

N


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2021)

Noon meal

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2021)

Onions

P


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2021)

Peach cobbler filling

Q


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2021)

Quinces

R


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 20, 2021)

Redpack tomatoes

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2021)

Saltines

T


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2021)

Tomato  Paste

U


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2021)

umbachi plums , dried

V


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 21, 2021)

Vinegar

W


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

Watermelon Jello

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2021)

X-Men juice boxes

Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2021)

Yams

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2021)

Zucchini bread

A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2021)

A
Alphabet Soup

B


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2021)

Banana bread


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2021)

camp-stove (small and portable)

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 22, 2021)

Dog Food

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2021)

Enchilada sauce

F


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 23, 2021)

Farfalle

G


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

Green peppers

H


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

Home-made cookie ingredients

I


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 23, 2021)

Instant mashed potatoes

J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

(I wonder which is more nutritious, of those 2 previous posts, here?)


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

Jello substitutes (such as, colored sugar?)

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2021)

Kumquats

L


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2021)

Leeks (_but hopefully not leaks!   )_

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2021)

Mangos

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

Nuts


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 24, 2021)

Onion soup

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2021)

Penne  Pasta

Q


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2021)

Quinces

R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2021)

Raised doughnuts 
 (Oh m'gosh, I've _nearly forgotten what those taste like! )_

S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2021)

Soda

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

Tomato soup

U


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 26, 2021)

Unsalted potato chips

V


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

(_Why eat them if they don't carry any salt? ^^ )_


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

Very salty Saltine crackers (Only eat one per week, max.  )

(Or eat two, if you stood on your head and your BP went down.)

W


----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2021)

White Bread with peanut butter jar and a jelly jar next to  the bread,,   

X/Y


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 26, 2021)

Kaila said:


> (_Why eat them if they don't carry any salt? ^^ )_


Cause some of us have BP issues and have no business with all that salt. You get used to it if the taters are tasty...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

tinytn said:


> White Bread with peanut butter jar and a jelly jar next to the bread,


Very handy arrangement of items, 
and it's nice to see you, @tinytn


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

x? y? Z?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2021)

X-rated chutney

Y


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 26, 2021)

Yodels

Z


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

Zoo animal cookies

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2021)

Anchovies

B


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)

Baked beans

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2021)

Cookies

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 28, 2021)

Diet Pepsi

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2021)

Eggplant hummus

F


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2021)

Family recipes

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2021)

Grape jelly

H


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2021)

Halva

I


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 28, 2021)

Iced cinnamon rolls

J


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2021)

Jam

K


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

Sylkkiss said:


> Iced cinnamon rolls


You didn't tell me you had those!


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2021)

Lemon drops

M


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)

Mint Jelly

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2021)

Nescafé

O


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)

Oranges

P


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2021)

Pear slices in cans

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2021)

Quince pop-tarts

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 1, 2021)

Rhubarb Pie

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 1, 2021)

Sanka

T


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

Torn-off coupons, that were at the _Tail ends of long grocery receipts

U_


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)

Ukranian Rolls

V


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 1, 2021)

Vegetable Soup

W


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

_Valencia _onions?

W


----------



## Meringue (Nov 1, 2021)

Wafer biscuits



X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 1, 2021)

X-rated bouillon cubes

Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 2, 2021)

Yum Yums

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)

Ziplock bags

A


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2021)

Asparagus spears in cans

B


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2021)

Bread crumbs

C


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2021)

Candy Corn 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2021)

Dried Apricots

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 4, 2021)

Eight packs of ramen noodles

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Frosting

G


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2021)

Giant box of Tea bags    

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2021)

Horseradish

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2021)

Ice block moulds

J


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2021)

Jello Pudding

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2021)

Kit Kat bars

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2021)

Lime Kool-Aid

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2021)

Meal ideas

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2021)

Nectarines

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 6, 2021)

Oatmeal 

P


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

Paper napkins

Q


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2021)

Quiche seasoning

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2021)

Raspberry preserves

S


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2021)

Salty pretzels

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2021)

Treats

U


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2021)

Unused portions of things

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2021)

Valerian tea

W


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)

Water bottles

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2021)

Yellow Cornmeal

Z/ A


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2021)

Animal Crackers



B


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2021)

Baggies

C


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 9, 2021)

Croutons

D


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)

Dry peas

E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2021)

Effervescent stomach acid remedy

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 9, 2021)

Frosted Flakes


G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2021)

Garbanzo beans

H


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2021)

Heinz  Ketchup

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2021)

Iodized salt

J


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 10, 2021)

Jar of jelly

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2021)

Kellogs cornflakes

L


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Last pack of cookies in the box 

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2021)

Marzipan

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)

Nutmeg

O


----------



## Meringue (Nov 11, 2021)

Oatmeal



P


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

Pans that do not fit in stove drawer or cabinet

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2021)

Quince jelly

R


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2021)

Random items, bought long ago....

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2021)

Salt

T


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2021)

Timer

U


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 12, 2021)

Unopened raisins

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

V8-Juice

W


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 13, 2021)

White chocolate Chips

X


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2021)

Xtra chocolate chips for when the other packages run out. 

Y/ z?


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 14, 2021)

Yum Yums

Z


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2021)

Zest

A


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 14, 2021)

Apple Cider Vinegar

B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2021)

Butterum Lifesavers

C


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2021)

Cat food


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2021)

Doritos

E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2021)

Empty cookie canister 

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2021)

Figs

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 15, 2021)

Grham  Crackers

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2021)

Horseradish

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 16, 2021)

Iced Buns

J


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)

Jam

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 17, 2021)

Kelloggs Cornflakes

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 17, 2021)

Ladyfingers

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2021)

Main staples

N


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2021)

Nori

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2021)

Oranges

P


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2021)

Peace Lily  houseplant

(_Why is that in the Pantry?  _ Oh, Perhaps because I had so many small pots of them as starters, and they did too well, so I didn't know where to put them all.  )

Q


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2021)

Quinces

R


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2021)

Radish leaves for the compost

S


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 18, 2021)

Sea Salt

T


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2021)

Tall canisters on bottom shelf

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2021)

Underwood ham 

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2021)

V8 - Juice

W


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 19, 2021)

Whole Wheat flour

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2021)

X-rated mustard

Y


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

Yesterday's opened package

Z?


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2021)

Ziti Pasta

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Apples

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2021)

Biscuit mix

C


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

cookie cutters

D


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 21, 2021)

Donuts (but not for long! )

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2021)

Egg noodles

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

Falafel mix

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2021)

Gum

H


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2021)

Hand protector gloves, for washing dishes in Hot water

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2021)

Iced donuts

J


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 22, 2021)

Juice (Bottled Cranberry and Apple)

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

Kellog bars

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2021)

Lima beans

M


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2021)

Malt

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2021)

Nougat candy

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

Orios

P


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2021)

Plain, unseasoned bread crumbs

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2021)

Quaker  Oats

R


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2021)

Rice

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 27, 2021)

Sage

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2021)

Table Salt

U


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

Ugli Fruit

V


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 27, 2021)

Various tea flavors

W


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2021)

Wheat Crackers

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2021)

Yellow bananas 

Z?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2021)

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

Apples

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2021)

Baking powder

C


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2021)

Cooking  Oil

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2021)

Dunkin' Donuts

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)

Ears of corn

F


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2021)

Fast Snacks

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2021)

Grape juice

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2021)

Ham

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2021)

Iodized salt

J


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2021)

Jam

K


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 1, 2021)

Kettle cooked potato chips

L


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2021)

Lattice cookies

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 2, 2021)

Milk

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2021)

Nuts

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2021)

Onion powder

P


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2021)

Plum Lozenges

Q


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2021)

Quaker Oats Cereal

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2021)

Raspberry jam

S


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 3, 2021)

Soup in cans a a.k.a. Campbell's

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

Timtams

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 4, 2021)

Uncooked vegetables

V


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2021)

Vegemite

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2021)

Wine 

XYZ


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2021)

Yellow cake mix

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 5, 2021)

Apple Pie

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2021)

Broth

C


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2021)

Chocolate

D


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2021)

Dried Dates (chopped for baking)

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 6, 2021)

Endives

F


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2021)

Flapjack Flipper

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

Ginger

H


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2021)

Hazelnut _milk, _in containers boxes

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)

Icecube trays

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2021)

Jerky

K


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2021)

Kettle Corn

L


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2021)

Limp Dish towels (_overused, old, and under-appreciated) _

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 8, 2021)

Mint Sauce

N


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

nut grinder

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

Onions

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2021)

Pepper

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2021)

Quilted napkins

R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2021)

Raisins

S


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2021)

Soap for dishes

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2021)

Triscuits

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2021)

Ugli Fruit

V


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2021)

Vintage tablecloth

W


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2021)

White chocolate

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 11, 2021)

Xmas cookie decorations

Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2021)

Yeast packets

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2021)

Zucchini

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 13, 2021)

Apple Sauce

B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2021)

Baked  Beans

C


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2021)

Chocolate  

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2021)

Dried apricots

E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2021)

Egg noodles

F


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2021)

Fancy baking dish

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2021)

Grape juice (AKA Wine)

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)

Hot sauce

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2021)

Ice cream topper

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2021)

Juice box

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 17, 2021)

Kale

L


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

Lentil

M


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2021)

Mocha-flavored cookies (_Gosh, that *would* be good!)

N_


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

Nuts

O


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2021)

Oval-shaped cracker biscuits

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

Pecan Sandies

Q


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2021)

Quaint cookie jar

R


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 18, 2021)

Roasted peanuts

S


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2021)

Slices of something, individually wrapped.

T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2021)

Tomato  Sauce

U


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2021)

Usual pantry items, such as canned and boxed nonperishables

V


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2021)

Vegemite

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

Wine

XYZ


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 19, 2021)

Yellow cake mixes

Z or A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2021)

Zucchini bread

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2021)

Apple sauce

B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2021)

Bisquick Mix

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 20, 2021)

Cauliflowers

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2021)

Dried Herbs

E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2021)

Expired  spices ...  

F


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 21, 2021)

Fruit bars

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2021)

Garlic

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2021)

Herbs

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2021)

Indian Curry mix

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 23, 2021)

Juniper Berries

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2021)

Kellogs bar

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)

Limes

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

Macaroons

N


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 30, 2021)

Noodles

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 31, 2021)

Oranges

P


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2021)

Paper Plates

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2021)

Quince cookies

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 1, 2022)

Rice

S


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

Safron

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2022)

Triscuits

U


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2022)

Unbleached  Flour

V


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2022)

V8 Juice

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2022)

Walnuts

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2022)

Xinomavro Grapes

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2022)

Yellow mangos

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2022)

Zwieback

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2022)

Alphabet Soup

B


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2022)

Baked Beans

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 6, 2022)

Crackers

D


----------



## tinytn (Jan 6, 2022)

Doughnuts 

E


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2022)

Eggplant

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2022)

Fruit

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 7, 2022)

Grapes

H


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)

Hakka Noodles

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2022)

Indian curry

J


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 8, 2022)

Junk food for junk food eating occasions

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2022)

Kellogg's   Corn  Flakes

L


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2022)

Leaftea

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2022)

Marzipan

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2022)

Nutmeg

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

Olive oil

P


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

Pasta

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2022)

Quince cookies

R


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2022)

Radish

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2022)

Salad  Dressing

T


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2022)

Teabags

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2022)

Unmatched dinner plates

V


----------



## Repondering (Jan 17, 2022)

Vindaloo 

W


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 17, 2022)

Windex

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2022)

X-Tra dishwashing detergent.

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2022)

Yellow cake mix

Z


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 19, 2022)

Zebra Cakes

A


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2022)

Apple sauce

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2022)

Bread Crumbs

C


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)

Catfood

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 23, 2022)

Doughnuts

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 23, 2022)

Egg noodles

F


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 23, 2022)

Fritos

G


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 23, 2022)

*Gatorade

H*


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2022)

Horseradish

I


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 23, 2022)

Icing for cake in a can
J


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 23, 2022)

Jam

K


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2022)

KitKat 

L


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 24, 2022)

Lentils

M


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

M&M's

N


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 25, 2022)

Noodles

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)

Oranges

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2022)

Plum Preserves

Q


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 27, 2022)

Quick Oats

R


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2022)

Rice

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 29, 2022)

Skittles

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 30, 2022)

Toaster Pastry

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2022)

Underwood ham

V


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 30, 2022)

Vienna sausage

W


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)

Wafers

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2022)

X-rated couscous

Y


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

Yellow yams

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 18, 2022)

Ziploc bags

A


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

Apples

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 21, 2022)

Basil

C


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

Cake Mix

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 23, 2022)

Dates

E


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2022)

Eggs

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2022)

Fancy cookies

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 25, 2022)

Grapes

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2022)

Horseradish

I


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)

Ice cream cones

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2022)

Junket

K


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)

Kitkat

L


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 26, 2022)

Lettuce

M


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 26, 2022)

Milk chocolate candy

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 27, 2022)

Nescafe

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2022)

Oreos

P


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

Pasta

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2022)

Quaker Oats

R


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2022)

Rice

S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

Spaghetti sauce

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 1, 2022)

Tupperware

U


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

Utensils

V


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2022)

W


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)

Wallnuts

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2022)

_Xigua

Y_


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2022)

yellow corn meal

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2022)

Zip-loc bags

A


----------



## RubyK (Mar 3, 2022)

Applesauce

B


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 3, 2022)

Bread crumbs

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 4, 2022)

Custard Powder

D


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Dream Whip mix

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

English Muffins

F


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2022)

Farfalle

G


----------



## Jackie23 (Mar 4, 2022)

Goat Cheese

H


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Hot Sauce

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2022)

Iced tea powder

J


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

Juice

K


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 5, 2022)

Keto

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 6, 2022)

Lentils

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 6, 2022)

Mushrooms

N


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 6, 2022)

Noodles

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 6, 2022)

Olive oil

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)

Pears

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2022)

Quince tarts

R


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 7, 2022)

Rosemary spices

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2022)

Salt

T


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)

Tea

U


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2022)

Udon Noodles

V


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2022)

Vegetable Soup cans

W


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2022)

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2022)

Xtra dish washing liquid

Y/Z


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2022)

Zinc vitamins


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2022)

A
Animal cookie cutters

B


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2022)

Beets galore


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2022)

Beets galore 

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 9, 2022)

Crackers

D


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 9, 2022)

Dried apricots

E


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 9, 2022)

Elbow macaroni

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2022)

Farfalle

G


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)

Grain

H


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 9, 2022)

Hard candy

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2022)

Iodized salt

J


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 9, 2022)

Jelly and jams

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2022)

Kit Kat bars

L


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2022)

Largest Pan, rarely used

M


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Mushrooms

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)

Nacho mix

O


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2022)

One box of candy

P


----------



## Jace (Mar 10, 2022)

peanut butter 

Q


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Quips

R


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2022)

Ritz crackers

S


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Salty pretzels

T


----------



## Jace (Mar 10, 2022)

Tootsie rolls 

U


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Utencils

V


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2022)

Vitamin D liquid dropper bottle.

W


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 11, 2022)

Wonder bread

U


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2022)

Y
Yellow bartlett pears

Z? / A?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 11, 2022)

Zucchini in a can


A


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 11, 2022)

Applesauce in canning jars

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 12, 2022)

Beets

C


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 12, 2022)

Cornbread

D


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2022)

Double fudge cookie recipe

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 13, 2022)

Egg Noodles

F


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2022)

Fig bars

G


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2022)

Grocery lists

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2022)

Hot cross buns

I


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 13, 2022)

Iron on patches

J


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 13, 2022)

Jelly beans

K


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 13, 2022)

Kelloggs corn flakes

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2022)

Lima beans

M


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 14, 2022)

Macaroons

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Noodles

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 14, 2022)

Oats

P


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 14, 2022)

Pimento

Q


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Quick oats

R


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 14, 2022)

Rice a roni

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2022)

Starkist tuna

T


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

Tuna

U


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 15, 2022)

Useless oven bags

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2022)

Vidalia onions

W


----------



## Repondering (Mar 15, 2022)

Whole wheat flour.

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

Yeast

Z


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2022)

Zucchinis

A


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 16, 2022)

Anchovies

B


----------



## tinytn (Mar 16, 2022)

Bing Cherries

C


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 16, 2022)

Cherries galore

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

Dark chocolate

E


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 17, 2022)

Eclaires

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 17, 2022)

Figs

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2022)

Granola

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)

Ham

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2022)

Iced cookies

J


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 17, 2022)

Jello

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

*Ketchup

L*


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Lemon juice

M


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

Marmalade

N


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Noodles 

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 19, 2022)

Olives

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2022)

Pepper

Q


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

Quick Oats

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2022)

_Raisins

S_


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 19, 2022)

Seasoned salt

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2022)

*Tabasco

U*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 20, 2022)

Uncooked Carrots

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2022)

_Vermouth

W_


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)

Wafers

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2022)

Yellow cake mix

Z


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 21, 2022)

Zingers

A


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

Apples

B


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 21, 2022)

Biscuits

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2022)

Canola oil

D


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

Dog food

E


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 22, 2022)

Egg whites

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2022)

Flavored water bottles

G


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 22, 2022)

Green Beans

F


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 23, 2022)

Frosted Flakes

G


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 23, 2022)

Gravy mix

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2022)

Half a loaf of bread

I


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 23, 2022)

Ice cube trays

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2022)

Jalapeños

K


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 23, 2022)

Kit Kats

L


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2022)

Lavash

M


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 23, 2022)

Meatloaf mix

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 24, 2022)

Nougats

O


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 24, 2022)

Olives

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)

Pea soup mix

Q


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)

Quick Cooking Oats

R


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 24, 2022)

Rice 

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 25, 2022)

Sugar

T


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 25, 2022)

Tomato paste

U


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)

Umbrella Fruit


V


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 25, 2022)

Very little

W


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 25, 2022)

Waffle mix

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2022)

X-men tea bags

Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

Yams

Z/A


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 26, 2022)

Zinc vitamins

A


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)

Apples

B


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 27, 2022)

Biscuit mix

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 28, 2022)

Cornflakes

D


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 28, 2022)

Dunkin Donuts coffee beans

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

Ears of Corn

F


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 28, 2022)

Flour

G


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

Grapes

H


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hot sauce

I


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 29, 2022)

Instant pudding

J


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 29, 2022)

Jello

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 30, 2022)

Kedgeree

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 30, 2022)

Lentils

M


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 30, 2022)

Morton Salt

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

Nutella

O


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 30, 2022)

Onion flakes

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

Polenta

Q


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 31, 2022)

Quarters 

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 1, 2022)

Radishes

S


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 1, 2022)

Salt

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2022)

Tea bags

U


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

Umbrella Fruit

V


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 1, 2022)

Vegetable soup

W


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2022)

Watermelon

X/Y/Z


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 2, 2022)

Yorkshire Pudding

Z


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

Zucchinis

A


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 3, 2022)

Applesauce

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 4, 2022)

Bananas

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2022)

Cayenne pepper

D


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 4, 2022)

Day old Bread

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

Ears of corn

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2022)

Flour

G


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 5, 2022)

Green beans

H


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

Ham

I


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 5, 2022)

Iron pills

J


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2022)

Juice

K


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 6, 2022)

*Ketchup

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 6, 2022)

Lychee

M


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 6, 2022)

Macaroni

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

Noodles

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2022)

Orange Crush

P


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 8, 2022)

Pickles

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2022)

Quince jam

R


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 8, 2022)

Raisins

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2022)

Salami

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

Tea

U


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 8, 2022)

Useless doillies

V


----------



## tinytn (Apr 8, 2022)

Veggies..

W


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 9, 2022)

Wheaties

X


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

Xtra washing up detergent

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 9, 2022)

Yellow mangoes

Z


----------



## tinytn (Apr 9, 2022)

Zero Bars

A


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 9, 2022)

Animal crackers

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 10, 2022)

Biscuits

C


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 10, 2022)

Cookies

D


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

Dragon Fruit

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 10, 2022)

Egg noodles

F


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2022)

*Fruit

G*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 10, 2022)

Green Cabbage

H


----------



## Leann (Apr 10, 2022)

Hoison sauce

I


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 10, 2022)

Ice cube trays

J


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

Jam Donuts

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2022)

Krispy Kremes

L


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 12, 2022)

Lentils

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 12, 2022)

Muffins

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

Nuts

O


----------



## tinytn (Apr 12, 2022)

Oatmeal (instant)

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2022)

Powdered milk

Q


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 12, 2022)

Q-tips

R


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 12, 2022)

Rice cakes
S


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 12, 2022)

Soups 

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 13, 2022)

Thyme

U


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 13, 2022)

Urns

V


----------



## Leann (Apr 13, 2022)

Vanilla

W


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

Water bottles

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 19, 2022)

Zwieback

A


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

Apples

B


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 19, 2022)

Beans

C


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2022)

Cake mix

D


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 20, 2022)

Danish

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 21, 2022)

Eggs

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 21, 2022)

FRENCH DRESSING

G


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 21, 2022)

Grape jelly

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 21, 2022)

Hominy grits

I


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 21, 2022)

Ice cube trays

J


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2022)

Juice

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 21, 2022)

Kellogg's cereal

L


----------



## Jackie23 (Apr 21, 2022)

Leafy Lettuce

M


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 21, 2022)

*Maple Syrup

N*


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 21, 2022)

Noodles

O


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)

Onions

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 22, 2022)

Parsley

Q


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 23, 2022)

Q-tips

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2022)

Raisins

S


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 23, 2022)

Salt

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

Table Salt

U


----------



## tinytn (Apr 23, 2022)

U name it , i got it!    

V


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 23, 2022)

*Vanilla

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2022)

White bread

XYZ


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 23, 2022)

Wafers

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 24, 2022)

*XYZ*

Yams

Z


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 24, 2022)

Zucchini 

A


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

Apples

B


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 24, 2022)

Beefaroni

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 25, 2022)

Club soda

D


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 25, 2022)

Danish

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

Eclair

F


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 26, 2022)

Flax seeds

G


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)

Grape juice

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2022)

Halibut

I


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2022)

*Ice Cream

J*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 26, 2022)

Jars of Jams

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2022)

Krispy Kremes

L


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 26, 2022)

Laundry detergents

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 27, 2022)

Munchies

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 27, 2022)

Nachos

O


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

Oranges

P


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 27, 2022)

Potatoes

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Quaker Oats

R


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 28, 2022)

Raisin Bran

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Saffron

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

Taco Dip

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Ugli fruit jam

 V


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 28, 2022)

Vegtable soup

W


----------



## GoneFishin (Apr 29, 2022)

Wheaties

XYZ


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 29, 2022)

Yams

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2022)

Zucchini bread

A


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 29, 2022)

Almond  Butter

B


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2022)

*Beans

C*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 29, 2022)

*Candy bars

D*


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)

Dog treats

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 30, 2022)

Escarole

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2022)

Figs

G


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 30, 2022)

*Green Beans

H*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 30, 2022)

Honey

I


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

Ice Cream Cones

J


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2022)

Jalapeños

K


----------



## JustBonee (May 3, 2022)

Kettle  Corn


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2022)

Lemonade

M


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

Marmalade

N


----------



## Mary1949 (May 9, 2022)

Nuts

O


----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2022)

Okra

P


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Pickles

Q


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2022)

*Quail Eggs

R*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 10, 2022)

Rhubarb

S


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2022)

Sake

T


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2022)

Teabags

U


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2022)

Ugli Fruit

V


----------



## tinytn (May 10, 2022)

Vinegar 

W


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2022)

Wafers

XYZ


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Xinomavro Grapes

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2022)

Yeast

Z


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

Ziplock bags

A


----------



## GoneFishin (May 12, 2022)

apple sauce

B


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2022)

Bread

C


----------



## Pink Biz (May 13, 2022)

Chutney

D


----------



## GoneFishin (May 14, 2022)

Drano

E


----------



## Pink Biz (May 14, 2022)

Easter egg dye

F


----------



## GoneFishin (May 14, 2022)

Flavoring salt

G


----------



## Sassycakes (May 14, 2022)

Graham Crackers 


H


----------



## GoneFishin (May 14, 2022)

Honey

I


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)

Iodized salt

J


----------



## GoneFishin (May 14, 2022)

Jam

K


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

Kibbles

L


----------



## Mary1949 (May 16, 2022)

Liquorice 

M


----------



## GoneFishin (May 16, 2022)

Malt

N


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2022)

Nuts

O


----------



## GoneFishin (May 16, 2022)

Onion salt

P


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

Pepper seasoning

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2022)

Quaker Oats

R


----------



## GoneFishin (May 19, 2022)

Raisins

S


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)

Salt

T


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2022)

Taffy

U


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)

Utensils

V


----------



## Pink Biz (May 21, 2022)

Vino

W


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)

Wafers

X/Y/Z


----------



## Mary1949 (May 25, 2022)

Yams

Z


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2022)

*Zwieback

A*


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2022)

Apples

B


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2022)

Beets

C


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2022)

Cake Mix

D


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2022)

Doughnuts

E


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2022)

Eggs

F


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2022)

Fava beans

G


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2022)

Grape Juice


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2022)

Heavy cream

I


----------



## Citygirl (May 28, 2022)

Ice Cream

J


----------



## GoneFishin (May 28, 2022)

juice

K


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2022)

Indian curry spices.

J


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2022)

K

Kalamata olives

L


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2022)

Limes

M


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2022)

Mushrooms

N


----------



## Mary1949 (May 30, 2022)

Nutella

O


----------



## Pink Biz (May 30, 2022)

Onions

P


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2022)

Pasta

Q


----------



## Owlivia (May 31, 2022)

Quince
R


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2022)

Rotini

S


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

Salad dressing

T


----------



## Owlivia (May 31, 2022)

Tea
U


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2022)

Underwood ham

V


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 1, 2022)

*Velveeta Cheese

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 1, 2022)

Wax beans

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)

X-Tra dishwashing detergent


Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2022)

Yellow cake mix

Z


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

Zest Soap

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2022)

Animal crackers

B


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2022)

Bread

C


----------



## tinytn (Jun 5, 2022)

*C*ream cheese 

*D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2022)

Dates

E


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2022)

Eggs

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2022)

Fresh bread

G


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 6, 2022)

Grape Jam

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 7, 2022)

Halloumi

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2022)

Italian bread

J


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2022)

Jam

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2022)

Kool-Aid

L


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

Lemons

M


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 8, 2022)

Mustard

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 9, 2022)

Nutmeg

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2022)

Onion

P


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)

Paper towels

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2022)

quick oats

r


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2022)

Rice  Pudding

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

Salada's

T


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 10, 2022)

Tea

U


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2022)

Ugly Teatowels

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2022)

Velveeta

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 12, 2022)

Wafers

XYZ


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 12, 2022)

X 
*Yellow Onions

Z*


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

Zucchinis

A


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 14, 2022)

Apples

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 14, 2022)

Beetroot

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2022)

Carrots

D


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)

Donuts

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2022)

Eggplant

F


----------



## tinytn (Jun 14, 2022)

*Figs

G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2022)

Gravlax

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2022)

Hamburger Buns

I


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)

Indian Curry powder

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2022)

Jerky

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 16, 2022)

Kedgeree

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2022)

Lima beans

M


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)

Milk

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2022)

Nutella

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2022)

Oreos 

P


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

Pancakes

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2022)

Quesadillas

R


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2022)

Rice

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2022)

Sea Salt

T


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 24, 2022)

*Tea Bags

U*


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2022)

Ugli Fruit


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 24, 2022)

Vermont maple syrup

W


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2022)

Wafers

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2022)

X-rated bay leaves

Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2022)

Yams

Z/A


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 26, 2022)

zigzag rolling papers

a


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 26, 2022)

Apple butter

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 26, 2022)

big bag of weed

c


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2022)

Celery  Salt

D


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2022)

Dog treats

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2022)

Egg roll wrappers

F


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 28, 2022)

*Fruit cocktail

G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 28, 2022)

Grapefruit

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2022)

Hot dogs

I


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 28, 2022)

*Icing

J*


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)

Jam

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2022)

Kettle chips

L


----------



## tinytn (Jun 29, 2022)

Large Fryer 

M


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)

Milk Jug

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2022)

nothing

o


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2022)

Oats

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 30, 2022)

Pie crust

Q


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2022)

Quinces

R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2022)

Ramen Noodles

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 1, 2022)

Saltines

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 2, 2022)

Teacakes

U


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2022)

Ultra dishwashing detergent

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 2, 2022)

Vermouth

W


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2022)

Wafers

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2022)

Yams

Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2022)

zucchini

a


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2022)

Apples

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2022)

Burritos

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2022)

Crisps

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2022)

dried apricots

e


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

Egg Noodles

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2022)

Fritos

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2022)

Graham  Crackers

H


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)

Hakka Noodles

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2022)

Iceberg lettuce

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 11, 2022)

Jelly

K


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)

Kibbles

L


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2022)

Lemon extract

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 12, 2022)

Mint Sauce

N


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2022)

*Nuts

O*


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

Oats

P


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2022)

*Peanut Butter

Q/R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 13, 2022)

Quince Jam

R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2022)

*Raisins

S*


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)

Salsa

T


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 14, 2022)

Tomato soup (cans)

U


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)

Ultra dishwashing liquid

V


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 14, 2022)

*Vanilla Extract

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2022)

Wine coolers

X Y Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 15, 2022)

Yazoo

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2022)

Ziplock bags

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2022)

Arabica coffee

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 16, 2022)

Baked Beans

C


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2022)

Cereal

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2022)

Dried legumes

E


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2022)

Energy Bars

F


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 17, 2022)

Farfalle

G


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2022)

Grape Juice


----------



## Medusa (Jul 17, 2022)

Hot Sauce

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2022)

Iodized salt

J


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2022)

Juice

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 19, 2022)

Kale

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2022)

Lima beans

M


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2022)

M & M Candy

N


----------



## Bella (Jul 19, 2022)

Noodles

O


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2022)

Ovaltine

P


----------



## Medusa (Jul 19, 2022)

Pancake Mix

Q


----------



## Bella (Jul 19, 2022)

Queso

R


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 19, 2022)

Ruby Red Grapefruit

S


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2022)

Summer Sausage

T


----------



## Medusa (Jul 19, 2022)

Taco Shells

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2022)

Utensils

V


----------



## Medusa (Jul 20, 2022)

Vermicelli

W


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2022)

Wide Noodles in a bag waiting to be used,,!

X/Y


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2022)

Yams

Z/A


----------



## Medusa (Jul 20, 2022)

Applesauce

B


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2022)

Bread

C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2022)

*Chocolate Chips

D*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2022)

Doughnuts

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2022)

Ergonomic appliances

F


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2022)

Falafel Mix

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2022)

Garbanzo beans

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2022)

Honey

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 23, 2022)

Ice Cream

J


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2022)

Jars of Jam

K


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 24, 2022)

Ketchup

L


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

Lemons

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)

Manchego cheese

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 25, 2022)

New Potatoes

O


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

Oranges

P


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2022)

Pepper

Q


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2022)

*Q*uaker Oats

*R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2022)

Rhubarb

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 26, 2022)

Spinach

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2022)

Tea  Bags

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 26, 2022)

Utter chaos

V


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2022)

*Velveeta Cheese

W*


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)

Wine

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2022)

X-men graham crackers

Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 31, 2022)

Yams

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Ziplock bags

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 1, 2022)

Artichokes

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

Bread

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2022)

Cauliflower

D


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)

Dog Food


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2022)

Eclairs

F


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2022)

Fudge  Sauce

G


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 4, 2022)

Green beans

H


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

Humous mix

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 6, 2022)

Icing Sugar

J


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2022)

*Jelly

K*


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2022)

Kitkat

L


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2022)

*Lemonade Mix

M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2022)

Mixed nuts

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)

Nutella

O


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 7, 2022)

oranges

P


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2022)

Peta bread

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2022)

Quince jam

R


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2022)

Rigatoni

S


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2022)

Salsa 

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2022)

Tabasco

U


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2022)

Utah Scone

V


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 11, 2022)

Vinegar

W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2022)

Water Bottles

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)

X-tra dishwashing liquid

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2022)

Yams

Z


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2022)

Ziplock bags

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2022)

Apple butter

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)

Baked Beans

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2022)

Colcannon

D


----------



## tinytn (Aug 14, 2022)

Dog Food

E


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2022)

*Eggplant

F*


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2022)

Falafel mix

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2022)

Gumbo

H


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 16, 2022)

honey

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 17, 2022)

Icing Sugar

J


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2022)

*Jelly

K*


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

Kibbles

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2022)

Lime jello

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2022)

Milk

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2022)

Nougats

O


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Oranges

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 19, 2022)

Peaches

Q


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

Quinces

R


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2022)

Rice

S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2022)

*Sugar

T*


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)

Tea

U


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

utensils

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2022)

Velveeta

W


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

Water

X/Y/Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2022)

xtra dried fruit

y


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)

Yellow Yams

Z/A


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2022)

zucchini bread

a


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2022)

Anaheim peppers

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)

Bread

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 25, 2022)

Cheese

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2022)

Doughnut

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2022)

Eclair

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 28, 2022)

Fig Rolls

G


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)

Grape Juice 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 28, 2022)

Halibut

I


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2022)

*Iceberg Lettuce

J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2022)

Juice boxes

K


----------



## tinytn (Aug 29, 2022)

*Kix Cereal

L*


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2022)

Lentils

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 30, 2022)

Matzah

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2022)

napkins

o


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2022)

Oranges

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2022)

Pink sea salt

Q


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)

Quinces

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2022)

Rosehip tea

S


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Strawberry Nesquik

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 4, 2022)

Table Salt

U


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Useful Herbs

V


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

V8 Juice

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

walnuts

x


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

Xtra dishwashing detergent

Y/Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

yellow beans

z


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

Ziplock bags

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2022)

Apples

B


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)

Bread

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

chocolate chips

d


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)

Dry peas

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

easter eggs

f


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2022)

Fava beans

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

graham crackers

h


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)

Halva

I


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 15, 2022)

Irrational collection of  jars and plastic containers.

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2022)

Jumbo shrimp

K


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

King Cake, ( its a Cajun thing)  its delicious and it has a baby inside !

L


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)

Lemons

M


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Marinara

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

Noodles

O


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Oregano

P


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

Pasta

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2022)

Quick      Oats

R


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)

Rice

S


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 18, 2022)

Soup

T


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

Tea

U


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2022)

Unbleached  Flour

V


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 21, 2022)

Vino

W


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2022)

Water


X/Y/Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 22, 2022)

Yum Yums

Z


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2022)

*Zwieback Crackers

A*


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2022)

Apples

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 25, 2022)

Banoffee Pie

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2022)

Corn

D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2022)

*Dates

E*


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2022)

Eggs

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2022)

Fruitflies 

G


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2022)

Grapes

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 29, 2022)

Heinz Beans

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2022)

Iced tea mix

J


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)

Juice

K


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 29, 2022)

Ketchup

L


----------



## tinytn (Sep 29, 2022)

Lots of Seasonings 

M


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

Milk

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2022)

Nougats

O


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 1, 2022)

Oatmeal Cookies

P


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

Plum Jam

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2022)

*Quince teabags

R*


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)

Rice

S


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 3, 2022)

sugar

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)

Tea

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2022)

Utensils

 V


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

Velveta Cookies

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2022)

*White wine

xyz*


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

Xtra Dishwashing liquid

Y/Z


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 7, 2022)

Yoo Hoo

Z


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2022)

Ziplock bags

A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2022)

Applesauce

B


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2022)

Bread Crumbs

C


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2022)

Coffee

D


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 12, 2022)

Dark Chocolate

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2022)

Eggs

F


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2022)

*Figs

G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 13, 2022)

Greengages

H


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 13, 2022)

Honey

I


----------



## tinytn (Oct 13, 2022)

Ice Cream cones

J


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)

Jug

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2022)

KitKat bars

L


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 18, 2022)

Lentils

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2022)

Molasses

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)

Nacho mix

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2022)

Ovaltine

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 20, 2022)

Pickled Onions

Q


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 20, 2022)

Quinine Water

R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2022)

Rice

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)

Salt

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2022)

Tabasco

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 25, 2022)

Uncooked dough

V


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 25, 2022)

Vague smells

W


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2022)

Waffers

X/Y/Z


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 27, 2022)

Xmas cookies

Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2022)

Yams

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2022)

Zwieback

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

Apple Sauce

B


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 28, 2022)

Balsamic Vinegar

C


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2022)

Cat food

D


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 30, 2022)

Dollar Store junk food

E


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2022)

*Eggplant

F*


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)

Fried Crisps

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 1, 2022)

Gum

H


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2022)

Half a loaf of bread

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2022)

Iodized salt

J


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 4, 2022)

Jam

K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2022)

Kitten Food

L


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)

Lemmingtons

M


----------



## Meringue (Nov 5, 2022)

Marzipan   



N

.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2022)

Noodles

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 5, 2022)

Oranges

P


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2022)

PopCorn 

Q


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

Quinces

R


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 5, 2022)

Relish

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2022)

Sultana Bran

T


----------



## Meringue (Nov 6, 2022)

Truffles




U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2022)

Unsalted peanuts

V


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 6, 2022)

Vanilla Extract

W


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2022)

Waffle  Mix

X/Y


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 7, 2022)

Yams

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 7, 2022)

Zip Locked bags of  left overs, 

A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 7, 2022)

*Aluminum Foil

B*


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2022)

Bread

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2022)

Cauliflower

D


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)

Dry peas

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2022)

Eggs

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2022)

Falafel mix

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2022)

Green beans

H


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)

Half a loaf of bread

I


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 12, 2022)

*Iceberg Lettuce

J*


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 12, 2022)

Jam

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 12, 2022)

Kellogs cereal   

L


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 13, 2022)

Lava Soap

M


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 13, 2022)

Nyquil

N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 13, 2022)

Noodles

O


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2022)

Oatmeal 

P


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2022)

*Peanut Butter

Q/R*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 13, 2022)

Ravioli

S


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 13, 2022)

Quaker Oats

R


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2022)

Rice

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 13, 2022)

Salmon

T


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 13, 2022)

Tea

U


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2022)

Ugli Fruit

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2022)

Vegemite

W


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 15, 2022)

Wheaties

x/y/z


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)

Xtra dish washing detergent

Y/Z


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 17, 2022)

Yeast

Z


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2022)

*Zest Crackers

A*


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2022)

Apple sauce

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2022)

Beets

C


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2022)

Curry powder

D


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 20, 2022)

Dog food

E


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 20, 2022)

Elbow macaroni

F


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 20, 2022)

*Flour

G*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 20, 2022)

Granola

H


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2022)

Honey Grahams

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2022)

Ice Cream cones

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2022)

Juice

K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2022)

Kringles 

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

Lavash

M


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2022)

*Molasses

N*


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2022)

Nuts

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2022)

Oreo cookies

P


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2022)

Pita Bread

Q


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 24, 2022)

Quarts of stock

R


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2022)

Rice

S


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 25, 2022)

Saltines

T


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

Thingamagigs

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2022)

Unexpired food

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

V8 Juice

W


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 26, 2022)

Wine 

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

Xylitol Sugar Substitute

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2022)

Yams


Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 28, 2022)

Zero Coke

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

Apples

B


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2022)

Bananas

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2022)

Crumpets

D


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

Donuts

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2022)

Eclairs

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2022)

Fig Rolls

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

Grape Juice

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2022)

Hamburger buns

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2022)

Icing

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)

Jalapeños

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

Kiwi Fruit

L


----------



## Meringue (Dec 6, 2022)

Lamb shanks



M


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2022)

Marsh mellows

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2022)

Nuts

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

Orange juice

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2022)

Pecans

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2022)

Quinces

R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2022)

Rice

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2022)

Sugar

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2022)

Tea

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2022)

Ugli fruit tarts

V


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2022)

Vermicelli

W


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

Water

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2022)

X-men gummi candy

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2022)

*Yogurt

Z/A*


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Zucchini bread

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2022)

Artisan bread

B


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2022)

Biscuits

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 21, 2022)

Cauliflower

D


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2022)

*Date pieces

E*


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2022)

Eclairs

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

Fig bars

G


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

Grapes

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2022)

Honey

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2022)

Ice Cream cones

J


----------



## Meringue (Dec 24, 2022)

Juniper berries   



K


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 24, 2022)

*Ketchup

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2022)

Lingonberries

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2022)

Macaroons


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2022)

Nutmeg

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2022)

Oregano

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 28, 2022)

Pineapples

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

Quinces

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2022)

Radishes

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)

Sugar

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 30, 2022)

Tortillas

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2022)

Utensils

V


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2022)

V-8 Juice

W


----------



## tinytn (Dec 30, 2022)

Watermelons

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2022)

XL jam

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2022)

Yams

Z


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)

Ziplock bags

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

Apricot jam

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 2, 2023)

Bags

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 2, 2023)

Cheddar Cheese

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2023)

Doritos

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2023)

Endive

F


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)

Falafel mix

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)

Gum

H


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

Hakka Noodles

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Thursday at 9:11 PM)

Iodized salt

J


----------



## Tish (Friday at 2:14 PM)

Juice

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Saturday at 3:38 PM)

Kale

L


----------



## Meringue (Sunday at 6:58 AM)

Lemoncurd 



M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sunday at 10:03 AM)

Mango

N


----------



## Tish (Sunday at 2:08 PM)

Nuts

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Sunday at 2:40 PM)

Oranges

P


----------



## Tish (Monday at 1:32 PM)

Pears

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Yesterday at 10:16 AM)

Quince jam

R


----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 8:10 PM)

Radish sauce

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Today at 8:52 AM)

Sausages

T


----------



## JustBonee (Today at 8:58 AM)

Tapioca  Pudding

U


----------



## Tish (Today at 1:29 PM)

Ugli fruit

V


----------

